# Last slot + last layer example solve



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 21, 2019)

I think this could be a cool way to learn skip techniques and last layer algs.
alg tips and alternate solutions are welcome 

Alg generated with: qqtimer (3x3x3 subsets > last slot + last layer)

Scramble: *F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U2 F' L F' L' F2 *

Solve:
U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // F2L
U' F' (L' U' L U)2 F // OLL
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U // PLL

EDIT: silly LL skip...  
R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R' F R F' U2

next: R2 U B U' B' U' F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U2


----------



## Aprzn123 (Mar 25, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: R2 U B U' B' U' F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U2


I like last slot tricks!

F' U' F U | pair up
F' U2 F | insert
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' | OLL (U)
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' | PLL (F-perm alg - T perm with R' U' F' at the beginning and the reverse at the end)

EDIT: I keep forgetting the next. Here it is

NEXT: D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U L2 F2 L U' L' B R' B U' R U


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 26, 2019)

Aprzn123 said:


> D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U L2 F2 L U' L' B R' B U' R U



U (R' F R F')2 R U' R' U R U' R' // EOLS
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // ANTI-SUNE
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // APERM

next: U2 R U B U B' U' R B2 R' B2 R' U2 L2 F2 L' F2 L'


----------



## Aprzn123 (Mar 26, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> U2 R U B U B' U' R B2 R' B2 R' U2 L2 F2 L' F2 L'


U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U R U R B R' B' | EOLS
U L' U2 L U2 R U' L' U L R' | COLL
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' | U Perm


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 26, 2019)

missing something?


----------



## Aprzn123 (Mar 26, 2019)

I keep forgetting lol
new to this

NEXT: F R' F' R2 U R' U F B' R2 F' R2 F R2 F' R2 B


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 26, 2019)

Aprzn123 said:


> NEXT: F R' F' R2 U R' U F B' R2 F' R2 F R2 F' R2 B





R U' R' U R U2 R' U' M' U R U' r' // LS+LL
U2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U' // R-PERM

NEXT: F R' F R' U R' U R U2 D2 R F2 R F2 R' D2 R F2


----------



## Aprzn123 (Mar 26, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> F R' F R' U R' U R U2 D2 R F2 R F2 R' D2 R F2


d R' U' R U' R' U2 R d' R U R' U2 R' F R F' | LS+EO
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' | COLL
U' M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2 U M2 | PLL

NEXT: B' U2 B L2 B' U2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' R' B R' F' L F2 L'


----------



## superphluous (Mar 26, 2019)

Aprzn123 said:


> NEXT: B' U2 B L2 B' U2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' R' B R' F' L F2 L'



U' R U' R' U R U2 R' U' // last 2x2x2
R' F R F' // last pair
y2 L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2 U' // a perm

next: U' R U R' B' R B U' R B2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2


----------



## Aprzn123 (Mar 26, 2019)

superphluous said:


> next: U' R U R' B' R B U' R B2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2


U' R U2 R' U' F R' F' R2 U2 R' | last pair+eo
U2 F R' F' r U R U' r' | OLL
l' U' R D2 R' U R D2 R' l' |U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2 | 2LPLL

next: R2 U F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U B F' L F' L' B' F2 U'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 26, 2019)

Aprzn123 said:


> R2 U F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U B F' L F' L' B' F2 U'



y L' U L y' U R U R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R' // LS+COLL
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U // EPLL

NEXT: F B D2 B2 U' B U R2 B' R2 B L2 U2 F R2 U2 L2 F'


----------



## alexela (Mar 27, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: F B D2 B2 U' B U R2 B' R2 B L2 U2 F R2 U2 L2 F'


ROUX 17 STM/HTM

U' R U' R' U' R //NMSB+EO skip=All but 3 corners (6/6)
y' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 y //COLL+LSE skip (9/15) D5
U2 R' //fix NM (2/17)

NEXT: U R2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D' B' U' B2 R' B2 U B' R'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 27, 2019)

alexela said:


> NEXT: U R2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D' B' U' B2 R' B2 U B' R'



R U' R' U' R U' R' U' F' U' F R2 D R' U' R D' R2 // EO+WV
L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' // JPERM

NEXT: U2 L2 B2 F' R2 B R2 F' U2 R2 F2 R U' R U2 B F2 L2 F2


----------



## alexela (Mar 27, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: U2 L2 B2 F' R2 B R2 F' U2 R2 F2 R U' R U2 B F2 L2 F2



M U r //[+U' R'] SB (5-2/3)
U R' U2 R' F R F' //CMLL (8-1/10)B4
M' //EO (1/11)
U2 M2 //LR (2/13)
U' M2 U2 M //EP (4/17)

NEXT: U' F' U F' R2 F2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 B2 D F2 B2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 27, 2019)

alexela said:


> U' F' U F' R2 F2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 B2 D F2 B2



d' L' U' L U' L' U' L // EOLS
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL+SKIP

next: F2 R2 B2 R' B2 L B2 R D2 B2 R2 F U L' U L F U


----------



## alexela (Mar 28, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: F2 R2 B2 R' B2 L B2 R D2 B2 R2 F U L' U L F U



U' R //NMSB (2/2)
y2 F' U' F r U M U2 R' U r U r' y2 //CMLL+EO (12/14)B5 4flip
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 //LSE (7/21)PLL Ub
U' R' //fix NM (2/23)

NEXT: U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 D R2 F' U2 F' L F L' F U2


----------



## Billabob (Mar 28, 2019)

alexela said:


> U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 D R2 F' U2 F' L F L' F U2



Love how you're using Roux to solve these 

y L' U' L2 F' L' U' L' U L F //LS+CO
R' U' F' U F R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U2 //LL

Next: F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 D L2 R2 F U' L' U L U' F U'


----------



## alexela (Mar 28, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Next: F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 D L2 R2 F U' L' U L U' F U'



r U' r' U2 r U r' //F2L+EO (7/7)
R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 r' F R F' //CMLL (12/19) G2
M' //LSE (1/20)

Next: U2 R' D2 L F2 L' D2 R U2 R U2 B U' B U' B2 R' U'


----------



## Billabob (Mar 28, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next: U2 R' D2 L F2 L' D2 R U2 R U2 B U' B U' B2 R' U'



U F' L' U2 (L) //LS
(L') R U' B2 U2 R' U' R' D' R' D R2 L U F U' //ZBLL

Next: U' L F2 L F D F D F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U


----------



## alexela (Mar 28, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Next: U' L F2 L F D F D F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U



M' U' M U r //NMSB (5/5)
U' F R' F' r U2 r U2 r' //CMLL+EOLR (9/14) C3
U2 M2 U' //LR (3/17)
l' U2 M U2 M' //LSE+fix NM (5/22)

Next: F2 U2 B' D2 L2 B U2 F' D2 R2 F' R B U L U' L' B' R'


----------



## superphluous (Mar 29, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next: F2 U2 B' D2 L2 B U2 F' D2 R2 F' R B U L U' L' B' R'



U F' U' F U' R U' R' // last 2x2x2
F' U' F // last pair
y' x' L2 F R' F' D2 F2 D F' D' F' D2 L2 R F // tripod ll

next: B2 L2 B R2 B' L2 F R2 F D2 F' D R D R2 F' R2 B2 U


----------



## Billabob (Mar 29, 2019)

superphluous said:


> next: B2 L2 B R2 B' L2 F R2 F D2 F' D R D R2 F' R2 B2 U



U R U R' U' F' U' F //P
F L2 F2 U' F R U' B' R B2 D2 B' R2 U2 //O

Next: F U2 R2 F' U2 F U2 B2 D2 F L' D' B D' B R2 F2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 29, 2019)

Billabob said:


> U R U R' U' F' U' F //P
> F L2 F2 U' F R U' B' R B2 D2 B' R2 U2 //O
> 
> Next: F U2 R2 F' U2 F U2 B2 D2 F L' D' B D' B R2 F2


permute then orient? genius!


----------



## alexela (Mar 29, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Next: F U2 R2 F' U2 F U2 B2 D2 F L' D' B D' B R2 F2


U' F' U F //F2L (4/4)
R' F R F' U2 R B L U2 L' B' R' //OLLCP 4flip (12/16) B3
U //(1/17)

Next: U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 D' F U2 F' D F2


----------



## Billabob (Mar 29, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next: U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 D' F U2 F' D F2



y' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 R //LS+OLL (8/8)
B2 U B2 D' B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 //PLL (10/18)


----------



## alexela (Mar 29, 2019)

Billabob said:


> (10/18)


where is NEXT?


----------



## Billabob (Mar 29, 2019)

alexela said:


> where is NEXT?


Sorry! U B' R' F2 U2 F' R D2 F U2 F' D2 F' B


----------



## alexela (Mar 29, 2019)

Billabob said:


> U B' R' F2 U2 F' R D2 F U2 F' D2 F' B


U2 F' U2 F //F2L (4/4)
y' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' y //CLL (8/12) C3
M U M' U2 M U M' U //ELL (8/20)

Next: F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 L F2 L' B U B' U' F2 R2


----------



## Underwatercuber (Mar 29, 2019)

alexela said:


> U2 F' U2 F //F2L (4/4)
> y' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' y //CLL (8/12)
> M U M' U2 M U M' U //ELL (8/20)
> 
> Next: F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 L F2 L' B U B' U' F2 R2


R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ // F2L
U2 R’ U2 R’ D’ R U2 R’ D R2 // CO
M U M’ U2 M U M’ S’ L F’ L’ S L F L’ // Solve


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 30, 2019)

NEXT: B2 R2 B U' R' U' R U2 B' R2 F' B2 U2 F U2


----------



## alexela (Mar 30, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: B2 R2 B U' R' U' R U2 B' R2 F' B2 U2 F U2



y'
U' B U2 B' U2 //[+R'] Pseudo F2L+EO (5/5)
R2 F2 R2 U' L' U R2 r U2 R x' //ZBLL (10/15)D6
U' R //Undo (2/17)

NEXT: R' U2 L F2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 U R' U F' L'


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 31, 2019)

alexela said:


> NEXT: R' U2 L F2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 U R' U F' L'



F R U R' U' F' U //all but 5 corners

F R [1] U [2] R' U' F' U
[1] = [R, B' L B]
[2] = [U2, F' D2 F]

F R2 B' L B R' B' L' B U' F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F R' U' F' U
view

I checked IF, I got one insertion, missed the other one

Next: U F' L2 F2 B2 D2 R F L D2 B2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2


----------



## alexela (Mar 31, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> Next: U F' L2 F2 B2 D2 R F L D2 B2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2



F U2 r' F R U F2 U' F r //NMSB+Corners (10/10)
M' U M //EOLRb (3/13)
U R' //fix NM (2/15)

2 Solution:
//U' R //Pseudo Block-E (2-2/0)
L' U2 r U' r' U2 r2 x' //CMLL (9-2/7)A1
U R' //[+M U'] Undo (2/9)
U M U2 M' U M U' //EOLRb (7/16)

Next: L2 U F2 U L2 D F2 D' U2 L' F L' F' U2 F2 U'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 7, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next: L2 U F2 U L2 D F2 D' U2 L' F L' F' U2 F2 U'



R U2 R' U2 y L' U2 L U M' U' L' U l // MAGIC WONDEFUL
z' y L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 // A-PERM

next: B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 L' U F' U' L2 F L U2


----------



## alexela (Apr 8, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 L' U F' U' L2 F L U2



U2 F' U F //F2L (4-1/3)
F R U R' U' F' //CMLL+EO (6/9)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 //ELL (8/17)

or

U' r U R' //SB (4-1/3)
y F R' F' R U R U' R' y' //CMLL+EO (8-1/10)
U M U2 M' U' M //LSE (6/16)

Next: B2 R F2 R F2 R' B2 F2 L R' F' R2 U2 R' F' L' U'


----------



## Billabob (Apr 8, 2019)

alexela said:


> B2 R F2 R F2 R' B2 F2 L R' F' R2 U2 R' F' L' U'



L' U2 L U2 L F' L' U F //LSCO
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R2' F R F' R U' R' F' U2 //LL

Next: F' D2 B U2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 L B R2 B' L' F'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 8, 2019)

> Next: F' D2 B U2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 L B R2 B' L' F'



U R U R' U2 R U R' // OLS
U' R' U L U' R U2 L' U L U2 L' // J-PERM

next: U2 R2 B2 R' B2 L U2 L' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 8, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: U2 R2 B2 R' B2 L U2 L' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U



R U2 R’ // ELS
y’ R’ U’ R U2 R’ U’ R // CLS
R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U2 // PLL
24 HTM, MGLS

Next: U' L' U2 B2 L U2 L' U2 L2 F' L B2 L2 U' F U


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 9, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> U' L' U2 B2 L U2 L' U2 L2 F' L B2 L2 U' F U



U' r U' r' U r U r' // EOLS
R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' // COLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U // EPLL

NEXT: U' R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U R2 D2 B D2 L2 F' D R2 F' U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 9, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> U' R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U R2 D2 B D2 L2 F' D R2 F' U'



y’
R’ U’ R // EOLS
U’ R’ U2 R F U' R' U' R U F’ // COLL
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 // EPLL

NEXT: L' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 D' B' D L B' U B R'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 9, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 D' B' D L B' U B R'


I use that same COLL.

R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLS
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // T-PERM

L2 F D2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 F R2 F2 L B D' L2 F2 L' B2 R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 9, 2019)

U2 R U’ R’
F R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ F’
U’ F’ U’ F R2 u R’ U R U’ R u’ R2 U’

D2 R U2 B' R D L2 D' F L2 F2 B2 D2 F R2 L2 F D2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 9, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> D2 R U2 B' R D L2 D' F L2 F2 B2 D2 F R2 L2 F D2



U' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLS
U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 // R-PERM

Next: D2 B' R2 B R2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 F R' B D2 B' L2 F' R


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 9, 2019)

U2 r U r’ U2 M’ U M // ELS
L’ U2 L U L’ U L // CO
U’ R U2 R U D’ R U’ R’ U2 D R2 U’ R // TTLL

Next: B2 L B2 L2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 R' F' U'


----------



## Billabob (Apr 10, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> B2 L B2 L2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 R' F' U'



x2 L' F' R' D R' F R //sorry I only do white cross
L' U L R' U R U L' U2 L //P1
R U' R2' U2 R //P2
d' R U R' //P3
U R' U R U' R' U R //P4
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' F' U' F R //OLLCP

Next: R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L' U L F' R' F' R U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 10, 2019)

Billabob said:


> x2 L' F' R' D R' F R //sorry I only do white cross



What? Just do the scramble yellow top instead of white top, of course.


Billabob said:


> Next: R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L' U L F' R' F' R U



U' F' U2 F U2 R U R' // Secret (Edit- 123LS Phase 1)
y' U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // Secret (Edit- 123LS Phase 2)
U2 R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U' // PLL

New method I made! Haven't posted about it yet, this is the first time I've revealed it!

Next: R B2 U2 B2 R B2 R' B2 R B2 R U' B2 U' B2 U R


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 10, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> What? Just do the scramble yellow top instead of white top, of course.


of course he's joking



WoowyBaby said:


> New method I made! Haven't posted about it yet, this is the first time I've revealed it!


what an honor!



WoowyBaby said:


> R B2 U2 B2 R B2 R' B2 R B2 R U' B2 U' B2 U R



l U L F' L' U' l' // LS
l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l // OLLCP
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // EPLL

next: L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 F' U' B' U B R' F R F2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 10, 2019)

I posted about the idea btw


Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 F' U' B' U B R' F R F2


F R' F2 R U R U' R' F // (EO)LS
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // (C)OLL
M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U // (E)PLL

Next: U' L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 D B R' F R2 F' R' B U


----------



## alexela (Apr 10, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U' L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 D B R' F R2 F' R' B U



R //Pseudo F2L (1/1)
y R' U2 R U R' U R F R U R' U' F' //OLLCP (13/14)G6
U2 F' U2 //Undo (3/17)

Next: R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 F R' F R U2 R2 D R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 10, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next: R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 F R' F R U2 R2 D R2



[U’ F’ U2 F] // 123LS Phase 1
[y’ R’ U2 R U’] R’ U’ R y R U R’ // 123LS Phase 2
Cancels 7 moves, brackets = U2

U2 F' U' F R U R' // 123LS
R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U2 // PLL

Next: U2 F' U L' F2 D2 B R' B' D2 R2 D2 B' D2 R2 F'


----------



## alexela (Apr 10, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U2 F' U L' F2 D2 B R' B' D2 R2 D2 B' D2 R2 F'



U R U2 R' U R U' M' x' //[R'+L=M' x'] F2L (8/8)
U' R' U L' U' r //[R+M'=r] CLL (+EO) (7-1/14)
U' M U2 M' U' M //ELL (7-1/20)

Next: U2 F2 L D2 R' B2 L' F2 L2 F2 R2 B L B R' D2 F U' F


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 10, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next: U2 F2 L D2 R' B2 L' F2 L2 F2 R2 B L B R' D2 F U' F



U2 y’ R’ U’ R // Pair
F R U R’ U’ F’ // Line EO
U2 l U’ L U l F’ L’ F // (C)OLL
U M2 U M U2 M’ U M2 // (E)PLL

Next: R U B L U2 L2 B' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 B2 L B2 R2


----------



## alexela (Apr 11, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R U B L U2 L2 B' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 B2 L B2 R2


F' U' F //F2L (3/3)
y F' U' F R U R D r' U' r D' R' U2 R' //OLLCP (14/17)F2 4flip
U' //(1/18)

Next: R F2 L R2 U2 L U2 F2 L' U2 B2 D' F2 D F D2 F' L2 B2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 11, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next: R F2 L R2 U2 L U2 F2 L' U2 B2 D' F2 D F D2 F' L2 B2



F’ U2 F // EO+CO
U R U’ R’ U2 R U R’ // Pair
y R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ // PLL

Next: B R' B' U' R2 B' D L' U F' D2 F' B D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B L2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 11, 2019)

you scrambled whole cube...

NEXT: F L2 F' R2 B U2 B' U2 F L2 F' R B' U' R2 U B R U


----------



## Billabob (Apr 11, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> F L2 F' R2 B U2 B' U2 F L2 F' R B' U' R2 U B R U



CFOP:
F' U' L' U L //LS
U M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' //OLL
M' U M U2 M' U M2 U' F //PLL

Next: L2 U' F2 U F2 U F2 R' F' L' R2 U2 R' F2 L' U2


----------



## alexela (Apr 11, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Next: L2 U' F2 U F2 U F2 R' F' L' R2 U2 R' F2 L' U2


r U' r' U2 r U r' //F2L (7/7)
y F' L' U L F2 u l' U' l D' L' //OLLCP (11/18)C2

Next: F2 D2 B2 U B2 D L2 U L2 U2 L2 F L2 F' L2 U F' D F'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 11, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next: F2 D2 B2 U B2 D L2 U L2 U2 L2 F L2 F' L2 U F' D F'


y
U’ L U2 L2 U’ L2 U’ L’ // F2L
R U2 R’ U’ R U’ // OLL
R U’ R2 U’ R2 U y’ R U R’ B2 R U’ R’ U // PLL

Next: F2 L2 F L2 B' D2 U2 F U F' D2 U' B U F


----------



## alexela (Apr 11, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F2 L2 F L2 B' D2 U2 F U F' D2 U' B U F



//U R //Pseudo F2L (2-2/0) 4 moves canceled
R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R //CLL (11-2/9) G6
y' l' U' L U M U' L' U L y //ELL (9/18)
U2 R' //fix NM (Pseudo) (2/20)

Next: R2 D2 U2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' U' L' B2 D' R2 D' U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 11, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next: R2 D2 U2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' U' L' B2 D' R2 D' U'


y’
U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U R // F2L
U r U’ L U2 R’ U R U2 r2 x // EOCP
M2 U’ M’ U2 M U’ M2 U // EPLL

Next: L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D L2 B R' B' R' D2 L' F L'


----------



## alexela (Apr 11, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D L2 B R' B' R' D2 L' F L'



R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L (7/7)
y2 F R' F' R U2 R U2 r' //CLL (8/15)
U M' U2 M U M' U //ELL (8-1/22)

Next: L2 D2 B R2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L' D F D' L' B' U F


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 11, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next: L2 D2 B R2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L' D F D' L' B' U F


pretty terrible scramble...
but then LL luck
R U’ R’ U2 y’ R’ U2 R U2 R’ U R // F2L
F R U R’ U’ F’ // OLL
y M2 U’ M U2 M’ U’ M2 // PLL

Next: U R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D2 L' B L D' F2 R2 U


----------



## alexela (Apr 11, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> pretty terrible scramble...


it's easier for me - I don't save the bottom cross
U2 M U' M' r U r' //SB+CO+Pinkie Pie (7/7)
U' R' F R' F2 r U' r' F2 r2 //CMLL+EO+LR (10/17) A2
U' M2 U2 //EP (3/20)



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D2 L' B L D' F2 R2 U



U' M2 U2 r U' R' //SB (6/6)
F R' U' R F' R' U F' R //CMLL+EO (9/15)
M2 U M U2 M' U' B2 M B2 //LSE (9/24)

Solution 2:
y' 
U2 M2 U2 M B' R B R' //SB+EO (8/8)
U R' U2 R U R' U r //COLL+LR (8/16)
U2 M2 //EP (2/18)

Next: F L2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 F R2 B' F2 L U2 F2 U' L' D2 U' B' U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 11, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next: F L2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 F R2 B' F2
> L U2 F2 U' L' D2 U' B' U'


Lemme try Roux then-
R U R' // Place Corner
F U2 F U2 F2 U' F R M' U M U R' // Tyrannical Caterpillar
U M' U M U M' U M' U M2 U2 M2 U M2 // LSE
-Had to search up TCMLL alg (why would I know it lol)

Next: B R' D2 L F2 D2 R B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 B2


----------



## alexela (Apr 12, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> -Had to search up TCMLL alg (why would I know it lol)


I do not use TCMLL - only CMLL (2-3 for each case)



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B R' D2 L F2 D2 R B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 B2



y' x' //All but 3 edges and 3 corners
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 //COLL (only 3 corners) (9/9) D5
x M' U' M U2 M' U' M //ELL (7/16) 20 HTM

Solution 2
1 moves cancel (2 HTM):
y' //FB+SS+2 Corners
x' r U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 x //SB+CMLL+EO (9/9)
U' M U2 M' U' M //LSE (6/15) 18 HTM

Next: F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 D R2 U2 R' U' R' F2 U F U2 F


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 12, 2019)

U F’ U F
U2 R U’ R’ U R U2 R’
L’ U’ L U L F’ L2 U L U L’ U’ L F

D U' B2 D' F2 D B2 D' B L F L' B' U2 F U


----------



## alexela (Apr 12, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> D U' B2 D' F2 D B2 D' B L F L' B' U2 F U



Solution 1: 20 STM (OLL skip)
M' F' U' F M //F2L+OLL (5/5)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 //PLL (15/20)

Solution 2: 12 STM (ELL skip)
R U2 B U B' //NMSB (5-2/3)
y R U R2 F R2 U R' U' F2 U2 F y' //OLLCP (11-2/12)E4
R' //fix NM (1-1/12)
cancelled 5 moves

P.S. Sorry, I was glad and forgot to add a new Scramble

Next: U F2 L F L2 U2 L F U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U F2 U' R2


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 13, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next: U F2 L F L2 U2 L F U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U F2 U' R2



R U2 R' U' R U R'
y' L' U' L U' L F' L' F U2 L F' L' F
y M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2
view

This seems oddly familiar... it's the same OLLCP and also U-perm from the one move example solve game!

Next: B U2 F L2 B F2 L2 B2 R' D' F D R F' U2 F2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 13, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> Next: B U2 F L2 B F2 L2 B2 R' D' F D R F' U2 F2


U2 R U R’ U’ R U / F2L
R2 U’ F’ U F R // OLL
R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ U // PLL

Next: R2 B2 D2 B2 F L2 D2 B R2 D2 B' F' D' R' D B2 D2 U2 B'


----------



## Brest (Apr 14, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 B2 D2 B2 F L2 D2 B R2 D2 B' F' D' R' D B2 D2 U2 B'



U' R U2 R' U M' U R U' r'
U R' F R3 U' R2' U' R2 U R' F' R U R2' U

Next: U F' U' F U B' R B' R' D' R D B2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 14, 2019)

Easy VLS then easy PLL, nice.
Have you considered L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L for Ja-Perm? (your alg seems inferior)


Brest said:


> Next: U F' U' F U B' R B' R' D' R D B2


y’
R’ U2 R U’ R’ U R // Last Slot
F R’ F’ R U2 R U2 R’ // OLLCP
M2 U M U2 M’ U M2 // EPLL
22 moves

Next: L' B2 D' R2 D B2 L2 F2 U F U' F2 L' R U' R'


----------



## alexela (Apr 14, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L' B2 D' R2 D B2 L2 F2 U F U' F2 L' R U' R'


d' M F U2 F' U x //[+R'] NMSB (7-1/6)
U R' U' R' F R F' //CMLL+EO (8-1/13)
M' U2 M' U M U2 M U' r //LSE+fix NM (9/22)

Next: R2 B' R' U' R' U R2 B U2 R U2 R F2 D2 B2 L' B2 D2 F2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 14, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next: R2 B' R' U' R' U R2 B U2 R U2 R F2 D2 B2 L' B2 D2 F2


U R U’ R’ U R U R’ // Last Slot
U’ r U R’ U R U2 r’ // OLLCP
U’ M2 U M U2 M’ U M2 U // PLL

haha same OLL (fat sune, but diff CP) and both Ua perm

Next: R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 F U' R' F' R2 U' R' F2


----------



## alexela (Apr 14, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 F U' R' F' R2 U' R' F2





WoowyBaby said:


> Lemme try Roux then-
> R U R' // Place Corner



Solution 1: ELL, cancelled 2 moves =24 STM
R U R' //Place Corner (3/3)
U' L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F //CMLL+Edge (9/12)
r //[R+M'] Pseudo SB (1/13)
U2 M U' M' U' M U M' U' //[+M] ELL (11-2/22)
r' U2 //fix Pseudo (2/24)

Solution 2 (insert M): L7E = 22 STM
R U r' //Place Corner (3/3)
y' L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F y //CMLL+EO (8/11)
M2 U R //NMSB (3/14)
U M U M2 //BF (4/18)
U M2 U //EP (3/21)
R' //fix NM (1/22)

Next: U2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 F R2 F R2 U F2 U R' U' R' F' U2


----------



## Billabob (Apr 14, 2019)

alexela said:


> U2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 F R2 F R2 U F2 U R' U' R' F' U2



24 STM CFOP - 
U' F R' F' R F' //LS
U R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
y' x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R' //PLL

Next: U2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 U2 B' L' B U' B2 U B2 L


----------



## alexela (Apr 14, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Next: U2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 U2 B' L' B U' B2 U B2 L


y' F' U' r' F r2 U r' U' r' F r //OLLCP (11/11)B3

Next: L2 D L2 U' F2 U F2 D B2 F2 D B' L B U2 B2 D F2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 14, 2019)

alexela said:


> y' F' U' L' U L2 F L' U' L' U L //OLLCP (11/11)
> Next: L2 D L2 U' F2 U F2 D B2 F2 D B' L B U2 B2 D F2



I'm 100% sure you used cube explorer to find that 1LLL alexela don't cheat haha 

B' R2' U' R U R2 B // Edge + EO
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' U' // COLL
17 moves, knowing algs to insert edge + EO or insert corner + EO can be useful

Next: U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L F' L' U' F2 U2 F2


----------



## alexela (Apr 14, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> I'm 100% sure you used cube explorer to find that 1LLL alexela don't cheat haha


do not be lazy find OLLCP 14 Right Swap


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 14, 2019)

alexela said:


> do not be lazy find OLLCP 14 Right Swap


I’m not lazy, I’ve seen alg.db OLLCP, and there’s no way you would know more than one ollcp for every case (or atleast most)
Aaannnddd chance of a OLLCP alg actually being 1llll is 1/12 because you still have EPLL afterwards
(don’t lie to me alexela )


----------



## alexela (Apr 14, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> ’m not lazy, I’ve seen alg.db OLLCP, and there’s no way you would know more than one ollcp for every case (or atleast most)
> Aaannnddd chance of a OLLCP alg actually being 1llll is 1/12 because you still have EPLL afterwards
> (don’t lie to me alexela )


I know, almost half of OLLCP (all short, COLL, 4 flips, ..) do not teach new ones, because I use CMLL more often

I make a dozen SOLUTION - publish the most successful


----------



## alexela (Apr 14, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L F' L' U' F2 U2 F2


*SB+EO*
Solution 1: cancelled 3 moves
F' U2 L' U L F //[+R] NMSB+EO (7-1/6)
U2 R' D' R U2 R' D r2 //[+M2] COLL (9-1/14)
U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 R' //LSE+fix NM (9-1/22)

Solution 2: cancelled 3 moves
R U' r' U2 M' r //[+U R'] SB+EO (8-2/6)
U' R' U' R U' R' //COLL (7-1/12)
U' F2 M2 U M2 U' F2 M //LSE (8/20)

Solution 3:
M U' F' U2 F r U r' //SB+EO (8/8)
y r U R' U' r' F R F' y //COLL (8/16)
M U2 M' U M //LSE (5/21)

Next: R2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 F D' B2 D U' F U


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 17, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next: R2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 F D' B2 D U' F U



got an easy one
U2 F' U2 F U' //
F U2 F' U' F U F' U' F U' F' //double antisune
view

Next: U R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U B' R' B2 U B' U2 R' U'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 24, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> U R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U B' R' B2 U B' U2 R' U'



(37h, 44q, 33s, 33e)
U F' U F d' L D l' U' l D' L2 U' L // EOLS
L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' // COLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 // EPLL

or

(33h, 44q, 28s, 28e)
R' F R F' // CORNER
F R' F' U2 r U R' U R2 U2 r' // CLLEF
U F' M2 U' M U2 M2 U2 M U M2 F U' // L4E

or

(25h, 28q, 25s, 25e)
F' U' F // CORNER
L F R U2 R' F' L' U2 B L' B' L // CLLEF
R' U' R' U' R U R U R U2 // L4E

had to check out CLLEF algs... 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1dnZCOJhG-Ys_H-gLIRePdgWkbzFc0nEyJSuhtbGAhew/edit#gid=0

NEXT: R U' B U B L' B2 R' U2 L U2 L U2 F2 L' F2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 24, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> got an easy one
> U2 F' U2 F U' //
> F U2 F' U' F U F' U' F U' F' //double antisune


2gen much?


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 24, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: R U' B U B L' B2 R' U2 L U2 L U2 F2 L' F2


R U’ R’
F R’ F’ R U R U’ R’
U2 R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’
Next: L' B2 R' B2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 U' R' U2 L U L'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 25, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> F R’ F’ R U R U’ R’


nice OLL


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 12, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L' B2 R' B2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 U' R' U2 L U L'



U' R U R' U' R U2 R' // LS
U' L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' // COLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL

next: U' F' U2 F U' R U' R D2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 F


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 12, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: U' F' U2 F U' R U' R D2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 F


U’ R U’ R’ F R’ F’ R // OLS (Orient Last Slot, it’s not the same as Pair+OLL)
U2 R' U' R D R' U' R D' R' D' R U R' U D R U // TTLL

Next: U F' U2 F L U' R U F2 R2 D2 L B2 R D2 L2 F2


----------



## EJCubed (May 13, 2019)

R U2 B’ R’ U’ R U B R’ // ZBLS (Helps to know a few)
R U2 R2 U’ R2 U’ R2 U2 R // COLL
M’ U M2 U M2 U M’ U2 M2 // EPLL

Next Scramble- L2 F2 B2 R' F2 R' D R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 L2 U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2019)

EJCubed said:


> Next Scramble- L2 F2 B2 R' F2 R' D R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 L2 U'


U’ R U2 R’ // Pair-up
R’ D’ R U2 R’ D R2 U’ R’ // WV
x z’ R’ U R’ D2 R U’ R’ D2 R2 // PLL

Next: R2 F D' R D R F' L2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D R2 U' R2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 15, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> R2 F D' R D R F' L2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D R2 U' R2


U' R U2 R' U2 y l' U l U' l' U' l // EOLS
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OCLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL

NEXT -> B2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 R' B R F2 R2 F' U F


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 15, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT -> B2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 R' B R F2 R2 F' U F


F R’ F’ R2 U R’ U2 R U // EO Pair
R2 U2 R U R’ U R // OCLL
U2 x R2 D2 R U R’ D2 R U’ l U2 // PLL
27 HTM, I use antisledge fairly often during last slot, usually F R’ F’ into 2-gen pair.

Next: U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 U B2 U B' R' B2 U B' U R' U'


----------



## ch_ts (May 31, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 U B2 U B' R' B2 U B' U R' U'



F U2 F2 U' F2 U' F'
R' U' F' U F R
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
(not a speed solve, i almost always use oll then pll)
view 

F' U L' U2 L U2 F is nice, gets into 2genLL but then I don't know this case in one alg

Next: R U R' L' B' R B' D2 F2 R B2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 31, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> F U2 F2 U' F2 U' F'
> R' U' F' U F R
> R' U' R U' R' U2 R
> (not a speed solve, i almost always use oll then pll)
> ...


F' U2 F // EO
R U2 R' // Pair-up
U' R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R // WV
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // T-Perm

Next: R' U2 R F2 L D2 F2 R U2 R F D2 F2 L' B2 F U'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 31, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> R' U2 R F2 L D2 F2 R U2 R F D2 F2 L' B2 F U'


U2 R' F R F' U2 F' U' F // LS
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r' // LL

NEXT: U2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 F D2 L2 B2 L D' F D L' R2 B


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 1, 2019)

R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r' seems like a good alg for pure 2 adj. flip, I might use it.


Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: U2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 F D2 L2 B2 L D' F D L' R2 B



U' r U R' U R U2' r'
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U'

U L U L2 R2 D B2 D' B2 R' B' L U2 B' U2 R'


----------



## Billabob (Jun 1, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> U L U L2 R2 D B2 D' B2 R' B' L U2 B' U2 R'



y' U R' U R U2 R2 D' R U R' D R2 //LS+WV
U' R U2 R' U' F' U F R U' R' U R' F R U R' U' F' U R U' //anti-PLL 

Next: B2 L' F2 R D2 R' F2 L R U B2 U' B2 R' U'

From csTimer LSLL mode.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 1, 2019)

I didn't know anti pll was a thing


----------



## Brest (Jun 1, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Next: B2 L' F2 R D2 R' F2 L R U B2 U' B2 R' U'



r U R2' F R F' R U2' r' U r U r'

Next: B' U2 F U' B U F' L F' R' F2 R U2 F L'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2019)

Brest said:


> B' U2 F U' B U F' L F' R' F2 R U2 F L'



R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // EOLS
U L' U R U' L U R' // NIKLAS
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 // EPLL

next: U2 B L2 D2 F D2 B' L2 F U2 F2 U' F R B U2 B' R' U2


----------



## Brest (Jun 2, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: U2 B L2 D2 F D2 B' L2 F U2 F2 U' F R B U2 B' R' U2



U' R U R'
U' R' D' r U r' D R
U l U' R U (l' R') U r U' r' U r U r' U'

Next: F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F U2 F U' F2 L F L' F


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2019)

beautiful


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 2, 2019)

Brest said:


> Next: F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F U2 F U' F2 L F L' F


U' R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R
U y' R U R U R2 U' R' U' R'

Next: U2 B2 D' F R F' R' F2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' B2


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 3, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U2 B2 D' F R F' R' F2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' B2


U2 F E' F R' U F U' F' U' R F' E F'

Next: F2 L2 F2 L' D2 F2 L B2 U2 R B F R' F2 U R B L' U' L2 F U'


----------



## ch_ts (Jun 3, 2019)

Brest said:


> Next: F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F U2 F U' F2 L F L' F



F' L F' L' F2 U' 
[U2 F': U2 F' U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U2 F'] //bruno
= F' L F' L' F2 U F' U2 F' U2 F2 U F2 U F2
edit: oh no, I just found the inverse of scramble



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U2 B2 D' F R F' R' F2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' B2



F' // pseudo-f2l
U F B2 R' B R' B' R2 B R' B F' //oll
F U //fix pseudo, leaves 3 corners
[U, R' D' R]
= F' U F B2 R' B R' B' R2 B R' B U2 R' D' R U' R' D R

edit: use cmowla's scramble


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 3, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> edit: use cmowla's scramble


LOL. Yeah, I posted like 3 seconds before you! (Keep your scramble handy for next time.)

Also, sorry for no explanation. I used my method to find this algorithm, so we may never know how I did it.

I was going to post this noob solution, but I felt like I wanted to use my method to find an algorithm. Just two HTM over optimal (and one STM over optimal). Got lucky with this scramble I guess.


----------



## ch_ts (Jun 3, 2019)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Also, sorry for no explanation. I used my method to find this algorithm, so we may never know how I did it.



Isn't the explanation just setup for your U' move, then undo the setup moves?
U2 [F E' F R' U F: U']


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 3, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> Isn't the explanation just setup for your U' move, then undo the setup moves?
> U2 [F E' F R' U F: U']


Yes it is.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 11, 2019)

SCRAMBLE: F2 L2 F2 L' D2 F2 L B2 U2 R B F R' F2 U R B L' U' L2 F U' 

U' R U' R' U R' D' r U r' D R2 U R' // OLS
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL

next: D B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U F2 U B2 U' R' D L2 R' D' U2 R2


----------



## alexela (Jul 11, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: D B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U F2 U B2 U' R' D L2 R' D' U2 R2



R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L
y2 R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 // only orientation 3 Corners (ZBLL)

or

R U2 R' // Premoves
y2 R' U2 R U R' U R 
U 
R' U' R U' R' U2 R y2 // ZBLL
R U2 R' // Undo

next: D2 L2 U2 L U2 R F2 R D2 U2 R' B' L U2 B' U' F U' F' R'


----------



## Krerey (Jul 11, 2019)

alexela said:


> next: D2 L2 U2 L U2 R F2 R D2 U2 R' B' L U2 B' U' F U' F' R'



U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L
U2 M' R' U' R U' r' U2 r U' r' R // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL

Next: U' F' L' U L F R2 B2 L2 D2 L D2 L B2 R2


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 11, 2019)

R' U2 R2 U R2 U R //F2L
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U //PLL

Next: 
L' U' L2 F' L' U' F' L2 U' F2 U F2 U L2


----------



## alexela (Jul 11, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Next:
> L' U' L2 F' L' U' F' L2 U' F2 U F2 U L2


U' F' U F // F2L
R U R' U F' U F U2 R U' R' // OLLCP
U' //solved

Next: B' R2 F R2 B' R2 B2 R2 B F' U' L U' L' B2 U B


Spoiler: The easiest Scramble



F2L - Three-move case
OLL - short
PLL - SKIP
9 moves


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 11, 2019)

alexela said:


> U' F' U F // F2L
> R U R' U F' U F U2 R U' R' // OLLCP
> U' //solved
> 
> ...



U2 F' U' F2 R U R' U' F'

:-D

next: F2 D2 L B2 L B2 L2 D2 F2 R' U' R B' R B R2 U'


----------



## ProStar (Dec 14, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: F2 D2 L B2 L B2 L2 D2 F2 R' U' R B' R B R2 U'



// F2L \\

U R U' R' // Pair Up

U2 F' U' F // Insert

// Last Layer \\

(U') R' U' R U' R' U F' U F R // CLL

(U2) M' U M2 U M U2 M' U M' // ELL

Next: U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R' F' L F R F2 L' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 15, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R' F' L F R F2 L' F2



U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // F2L
y' r F U' R' U' R U2' R' U' R F' r' // Maybe I've found a new OLLCP!

NEXT : U' R2 D B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D L' B L B D' F2 R2 U'
—


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 15, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // F2L
> y' r F U' R' U' R U2' R' U' R F' r' // Maybe I've found a new OLLCP!
> 
> NEXT : U' R2 D B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D L' B L B D' F2 R2 U'
> —



R U' R' F' U' F // LS
R' U2 R U R' U R' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 // OLL + PLL

next: L F2 U2 L2 U2 L' F2 R B2 L B' L B' R' U' R U R'


----------



## Brest (Dec 15, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: L F2 U2 L2 U2 L' F2 R B2 L B' L B' R' U' R U R'


y
U2 F U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U' F'
U' R' U' R' D' R U R' D R2 U'

Next: R U R' U2 R2 B' R2 U' R U B U' R' U


----------



## irontwig (Dec 15, 2019)

Speed Heise:
F2 L' U' L U F U' F // Leaving three corners
R2 D' R2 D R2 U2 R2 D' R2 D R2 // Per special

Next: L2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' R' U B U2 B' U R2 B


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 15, 2019)

irontwig said:


> L2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' R' U B U2 B' U R2 B



R U2 R' d' r U' r' F // F2L
L U' R' U L' U' // CP
r U' M U2' M' U' M U2 // ELL
22 STM

R U' R' d R' U' R U R' U R // F2L + CP
U r' U M2' U' r U2' r' U M2' U' r // ELL Z-flip
23 STM

NEXT : U' F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' D' L F L' D R U2
—


----------



## ProStar (Dec 15, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' D' L F L' D R U2



You have no idea how long it took for me to find the correct ZBLL alg...

U F' U L' U L F R U R' // ZBLS

U R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R U2 R' // ZBLL

U // AUF

Next: R2 F2 B' R' B U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 20, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> R2 F2 B' R' B U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2



R U' R' F' U F R U2 R' U' R U2 R'
y' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' U

NEXT : R B' U' R U B U' D R2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 D'
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 20, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R B' U' R U B U' D R2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 D'


U2 F U R U' R2 F' // AB5c (7/7)
D' R U' R' D R y R D2 R' U R D2 R' // Comms (13/20)

Next: B' R2 B L2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 F L2 R' U R' B' U L' B L


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 20, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> B' R2 B L2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 F L2 R' U R' B' U L' B L



F' U' F U2 R U' // blocks
L2 D' l U2 l' D L U2 L U R' // fat COLL U

NEXT : L2 D2 L2 R' D2 R D2 R' D2 R F' R2 U2 R2 U2 F U'


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 20, 2019)

This thread is really cool! I won't do a solve now cos in walking my dog but will post one soon!


----------



## Brest (Dec 20, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 D2 L2 R' D2 R D2 R' D2 R F' R2 U2 R2 U2 F U'


U R U2 R' U R U' R'
U R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R' U2

Next: R2 B' R2 U' R U B U2 R' U2 F R' F' R U'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 20, 2019)

Brest said:


> R2 B' R2 U' R U B U2 R' U2 F R' F' R U'



R U2 R' F' U F U' // EO
R U R' // last slot
L U L' U L U R' U L' U' R U // Last layer

NEXT : U2 F' U F R U' R' U F2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 D R2
—


----------



## ProStar (Dec 20, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 F' U F R U' R' U F2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 D R2




F' U2 F U F' U' F // 4th Pair

U2 F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // CLL

M2 U' M U M' U M' U' M' U' M' U M // ELL

U' // AUF

Next: R2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 U L2 R2 U L U F U' F L' U'


----------



## jo1215 (Dec 20, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> F' U2 F U F' U' F // 4th Pair
> U2 F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // CLL
> M2 U' M U M' U M' U' M' U' M' U M // ELL
> U' // AUF
> ...


U' F' U F
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U F R U' M' U2 M U' S R' F' R S' R'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 20, 2019)

NEXT: B2 R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 R' B' R' D2 L2 F2 D U


----------



## iLikeCheese (Dec 20, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: B2 R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 R' B' R' D2 L2 F2 D U


d R' U2 R U R' U' R // Pair
U2 r U' r B r2 y' U2 R U' L' U L R // OLLCP
U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // Cancel into U perm

Next: R2 B' D2 L D2 L' B' U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 R U2 R


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 20, 2019)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> Next: R2 B' D2 L D2 L' B' U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 R U2 R



U' R U R' U R U R' // F2L
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F // LL

Next:
R' F2 L D2 L2 D2 F2 R F' L F U2 F2 L2 F2


----------



## PugCuber (Dec 20, 2019)

fun at the joy said:


> R' F2 L D2 L2 D2 F2 R F' L F U2 F2 L2 F2


d R’ U2 R B U B’ U R’ U R // Last Slot
U’ r U R’ U’ M U R U’ R’ F R U R’ U’ F’ U’ // ZBLL

Next: D2 R' U2 R2 B2 L F2 L D2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 F U'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 20, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> d R’ U2 R B U B’ U R’ U R // Last Slot
> U’ r U R’ U’ M U R U’ R’ F R U R’ U’ F’ U’ // ZBLL
> 
> Next: D2 R' U2 R2 B2 L F2 L D2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 F U'


d R' U2 R y R U2 R2 F R U R U' R' F' // OLS-ISH
U2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U // PLL

next: R U R' U F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R U2


----------



## irontwig (Dec 21, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> R U R' U F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R U2




L' U' L U' L2 F2 L B L' F2 L B' U2 L (14)

L' U' L U' L'.U2 L //Leaving three corners
.=L' F2 L B L' F2 L B'

Next: B2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 B U R' U' R U2 B2 R2


----------



## Brest (Dec 21, 2019)

irontwig said:


> Next: B2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 B U R' U' R U2 B2 R2


y'
R2' F R F' U2 R
U' R' U R U' R' U F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U

Next: D' U' L F' L' D R2 U F R2 F' U' R2 U2


----------



## ProStar (Dec 21, 2019)

Brest said:


> Next: D' U' L F' L' D R2 U F R2 F' U' R2 U2



U L F R' F' L' R2 U' R' // ZBLS

y R' U2 L U' R U L' U R' U R // ZBLL

Next: F2 U' F2 R U R' U R2 U2 F' U2 F R2 F' U2 R2 F R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 21, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Next: F2 U' F2 R U R' U R2 U2 F' U2 F R2 F' U2 R2 F R2


F' U2 F // EO
U2 R' U' D R' U R // DR
U' R2 D' F2 U' // HTR
F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 // Done

Next: F R' F U' R B U' R D B2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2


----------



## iLikeCheese (Dec 21, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F R' F U' R B U' R D B2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2


thats a normal scramble, next: R U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 F L2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2019)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> R U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 F L2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 F'



R U2 R' U' R U' R' F' U F U' R U2 // AB3C
x' U' R' D R U R' D' // L3C

NEXT : B2 L B R B U R2 U' B2 R' D2 R B2 U2 R F2 L' U2 L
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 22, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 L B R B U R2 U' B2 R' D2 R B2 U2 R F2 L' U2 L —


R U2 B U2 B' U2 // Domino
R2' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 U2 D // PLL

Next: U' F2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D R2 L' D' R' D L D' U R'


----------



## iLikeCheese (Dec 22, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U' F2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D R2 L' D' R' D L D' U R'


R U' R' 
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

Next: B U B' U2 R' U' R' F R2 F'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 22, 2019)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> Next: B U B' U2 R' U' R' F R2 F'



d' F R U R' F' U2 // VHLS
l' U' L U R U' L' U // ZBLL

NEXT: R2 D U2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D' B' U' B' R' U' R' U


----------



## fortissim2 (Dec 22, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' D' L F L' D R U2


F U R U' R' F' R U' R' // F2L4
U' r U R' U' R U2' r2' U' R U' R' U2' r // OLLCP
U // AUF

Next: D2 R2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 F U2 L' B' F2 R' D2 R

Edit: Oh my god, why is it that I always quote very old posts when posting example solves all the time? _facepalm_


----------



## fortissim2 (Dec 22, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: R2 D U2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D' B' U' B' R' U' R' U


R U' R' U F' U' F // F2L4
U r R2' U' R U' R' U2' R U' M // OLL
R2 U' S' U2' S U' R2 U2' // PLL

Next: U' R2 B' R2 B2 F' L' U2 L' B L2 B2 F


----------



## ProStar (Dec 22, 2019)

fortissim2 said:


> Next: U' R2 B' R2 B2 F' L' U2 L' B L2 B2 F



B L' B' R2 D2 B L B' D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U // Optimal Solution(maybe)

Next: U L' B2 L2 D' R D L2 F R2 B R2 F' U2 B U2 L


You aren't supposed to post twice in a row btw


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2019)

ProStar said:


> B L' B' R2 D2 B L B' D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U // Optimal Solution



Not really.



ProStar said:


> Next: U L' B2 L2 D' R D L2 F R2 B R2 F' U2 B U2 L



U' F R' F' // (4) EO
R U' R U R' // (5/9) Pair
U' R2 D R' U2 R // (6/15) Insert pair
M U2 M' D' U2 R2 // (6/21) U-Perm

NEXT : R' U2 R' U2 L F2 L2 R B' R2 U' B U L2 F2 L'
—


----------



## ProStar (Dec 22, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R' U2 R' U2 L F2 L2 R B' R2 U' B U L2 F2 L'



U' R U' R' U' F' U' F // F2L

R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R // CLL

U M' U' M U M' U' M U' M' U2 M // ELL

Next: R' F2 R' B2 D2 L D2 B2 R2 F L' U2 L U' F U2


----------



## RyanP12 (Jan 1, 2020)

First of the new year, the new decade!
Wish everyone reading a happy new year!
U' R U R' //setup
y' R' U R2 B' R' B //ELS
U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R //CLS
U R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R U //PLL
33 STM
Next:
U2 B' R2 F R2 F2 U F U' F D R D' B F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 1, 2020)

RyanP12 said:


> U2 B' R2 F R2 F2 U F U' F D R D' B F'



U R U' R' U2 F' U2 F R U' // EO + Top layer
R2 U' R' U R2 D' R U' R' D R' // J-Perm

NEXT : D' F' L U F' U' L' U2 F2 U F2 U F2 D' L2 U2 L2 D2


----------



## ProStar (Jan 10, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D' F' L U F' U' L' U2 F2 U F2 U F2 D' L2 U2 L2 D2



y // Inspection

U L' U2 L U' L' U L // Last Slot

U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CLL

M U' M' U M' U M' U' M' U' M U M2 // ELL

U2 // AUF

NEXT: B' R' F2 R F2 R F2 R2 F2 B' R' D' R D B2 U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: B' R' F2 R F2 R F2 R2 F2 B' R' D' R D B2 U


U F' L F' L' F U' F // EO + F2L
U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U' // LL
(19)

Next: F U L2 R2 D B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' F U2 R' F R U2 F2


----------



## Brest (Jan 11, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F U L2 R2 D B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' F U2 R' F R U2 F2


F U R U' R' F' U' R' F R F'
r' F' r U' r' F2 r

Next: L' R2 F2 U2 R U2 L' B2 R' D L R B' F2 L2 B' L' R2


----------



## fortissim2 (Jan 11, 2020)

Brest said:


> Next: L' R2 F2 U2 R U2 L' B2 R' D L R B' F2 L2 B' L' R2


R U2' R2' F R F' // F2L4 + Yellow Cross
U' R U R' U' R U2' R' // OLL
U R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2' U' D // PLL

Next: U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 L F L' F' R2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 11, 2020)

fortissim2 said:


> U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 L F L' F' R2 F2



With ZBLL:

R U2 R' y' // (3) EO
R' U' R U R' U2 R // (7/10) F2L
U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R // (12/22) ZBLL

Without:

R U2 R' y' // (3) EO
R' U' R U R' U2 R2 // (7/10) F2L
U2 R' U' R U' // (5/15) Anti-Sune
R U' S' U2 S U' R2 // (7/22) U-perm

NEXT : R F2 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 R2 U B U' B' R2 F R' F' R
—


----------



## ProStar (Jan 11, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R F2 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 R2 U B U' B' R2 F R' F' R



U F' U' L F L' // EO

U' L' U L U (R U R' U')3 // F2L

U' R U R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U2 // ZBLL+AUF

NEXT: F' U2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L U L' F2 L2 F U


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> F' U2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L U L' F2 L2 F U



y' R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L
R U2' R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' // OLLCP
y M2' U M' U2' M U M2' // PLL U

NEXT : U' L2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' L' F' D' F U2 L' D U2 L'
—


----------



## ProStar (Jan 11, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' L2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' L' F' D' F U2 L' D U2 L'



R U' R' U' R U B U' B' U R' // ZBLS

U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U' // ZBLL+AUF

NEXT: U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R U L U' R U L'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 12, 2020)

alexela said:


> F2 U2 B' D2 L2 B U2 F' D2 R2 F' R B U L U' L' B' R'



(y2) r U R U' r' F U R' U' F' (z) // (10) F2L
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // (9/19) PLL A

LOL, it's the last scramble from page 1. 



ProStar said:


> U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R U L U' R U L'



U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // (12) OLL
U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' // (9/21) Done

NEXT : L2 R2 D2 F L2 B L2 B2 L2 B U2 R' B F' R2 U R2 U R2 U'
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 12, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 R2 D2 F L2 B L2 B2 L2 B U2 R' B F' R2 U R2 U R2 U'



L F2 U2 F // EO (4)
L U' L2 R U R // DR (10)
D' L2 D R2 // OBL (14)
d R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U // PBL (23)

Next: R2 U2 F R F D L2 U' R2 D F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D B2 R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 12, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 U2 F R F D L2 U' R2 D F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D B2 R2


*Pair #4:* U R U' R'
*OLL:* U R U R' U' R' F R F'
*PLL:* R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2
*Next Scramble: *B U2 L2 F' U2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 U' L' F D' B2 U R D


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next Scramble: *B U2 L2 F' U2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 U' L' F D' B2 U R D



[DB2D2:[r:U]]U[R',F]

Next: L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 F' D2 R' B R' U' F' U F U2


----------



## Brest (Jan 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 F' D2 R' B R' U' F' U F U2


U' F R' F' R U' R U' R' U R U R'
R' U2 R U R' U' R U F R' U R U' F' U'

Next: U2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 R' U' R U' L' D2 B L B' R2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 13, 2020)

Brest said:


> U2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 R' U' R U' L' D2 B L B' R2



R U2 R' U F' U' F U2 R U // (10) F2L + OLL
x R2' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B // (10/20) PLL A

NEXT : R' D' F2 D R2 B' R B R2 F R2 D2 B' L2 B D2 R2
—


----------



## ProStar (Jan 22, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R' D' F2 D R2 B' R B R2 F R2 D2 B' L2 B D2 R2



U R U R' U R' F R F2 U' F // ZBLS
y R U2 R' U' R U R' L' U R U' L U2 R' U // ZBLL

NEXT: F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U2 F' L F' L' F2
--


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U2 F' L F' L' F2


F2 r U r' F
U2 R2 f2 U' R2 U f2 R2 U' F2
(15)

Next: U2 F' U2 L' U2 L2 F' L B2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 R B2


----------



## ProStar (Jan 22, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U2 F' U2 L' U2 L2 F' L B2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 R B2



U2 R U R2 F y' r2 R2 U2 r' U' r U2 R' r2 B R2 U // ZB+AUF (lot of moves canceled)

17 Moves

NEXT: U2 F L2 B U2 F L2 F' U2 L B' L2 F2 L' U F


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> U2 F L2 B U2 F L2 F' U2 L B' L2 F2 L' U F



y U2 L' U2 L // F2L
F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L // EO + Square on top
U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // L3C
22 HTM

NEXT : B' U2 B' F' L2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F R U' B R' F' U B' F
—


----------



## ProStar (Feb 4, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B' U2 B' F' L2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F R U' B R' F' U B' F



R U2 R' F' L' U2 L F // EO

U F U F U F U' F' U' F2 // LS

y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // COLL

M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // EPLL

NEXT: R2 U2 R' U' R' U R2 F2 D2 L B2 L' D2 F2 U2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> R2 U2 R' U' R' U R2 F2 D2 L B2 L' D2 F2 U2 R2



U' R U R' U R U' R' U2 R U R' // CLS
d' M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // PLL U
20 STM

NEXT : L2 D2 L U2 L' D2 R' B2 R' B2 L U' B' R B R U2 L
—


----------



## ProStar (Feb 4, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 D2 L U2 L' D2 R' B2 R' B2 L U' B' R B R U2 L



I don't use that Z-Perm, I just wanted to be optimal lol

R U R' // Edge

U' y' R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U' R // CLS

y' R' F R' F2 L F' L' F2 R2 // OLLCP-A

y M2 u M2 D' M S2 M' U' // EPLL

NEXT: R' U2 R2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U R2 D L D' R2 D' L B2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> R' U2 R2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U R2 D L D' R2 D' L B2 U2



R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L
U' R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R // ZBLL
19 STM

NEXT : F B2 U2 F L D L D F2 B2 R2 B' R2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 U2
—


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F B2 U2 F L D L D F2 B2 R2 B' R2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 U2



U F' U F // EO

U' R U2 R' U2 R U' r' R' F2 R F R' F2 r // F2L

U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' // EPLL

NEXT: U B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 L2 R B2 L' B L B R' B2 (Easy F2L for this)


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 L2 R B2 L' B L B R' B2 (Easy F2L for this)


U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 // OLL
R2' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL

NEXT: D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 L B2 F U' F R' F2 R2 F2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 19, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 L B2 F U' F R' F2 R2 F2 U'



U F' U F // EO
R U' R' U2 R U R' // Last slot, square on top
U (R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2) (U' R' U' R U' R') U2 // two-step ZBLL

NEXT : F' U2 L' U2 L U' F U' F2 D B2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2
—


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 19, 2020)

y L U L2 F' L' F
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R'

next: F R' D R2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 U F D' F' D R U' F'


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F' U2 L' U2 L U' F U' F2 D B2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2



U F' L' U2 L U' F // F2L

R U2 R' U' F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U // ZBLL



Micah Morrison said:


> next: F R' D R2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 U F D' F' D R U' F'



U R U' R' F' L' U2 L U' F // F2L

U' F R2 U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U R2 F' // ZBLL

NEXT: F' R' F R' F' U2 F L2 B L2 F' L2 B2 D2 B L2


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: F' R' F R' F' U2 F L2 B L2 F' L2 B2 D2 B L2


R U R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L + sq
U2 R U' R2' U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R2' // ZBLL


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

NEXT: U

U' // Cube

NEXT: B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 F R2 B' R' B R' F'


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 20, 2020)

Oh sorry! I totally didn't post a next scramble! My bad.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U
> 
> U' // Cube
> 
> NEXT: B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 F R2 B' R' B R' F'



Omg lmao one turn xD

(y)
r U R' U R U2 r' // Orient
y R2 U R2 D' F2 r2 D' r2 D F2 // Permute

17 moves and I accidentally did the reverse of the scramble..... Only a coincidence I swear! 

Next: B L' F D2 F' B L U' B2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 R


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 20, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B L' F D2 F' B L U' B2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 R


F' U' F // EO
U2' R U R' U' R U' R' // WV
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL

NEXT: U' R' L D' F D F2 R' D2 R D2 R F2 L2 U2 L


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 20, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: U' R' L D' F D F2 R' D2 R D2 R F2 L2 U2 L



L2 D F' D' L2 B' U B - Solve all of the cube except 2 pieces - 8
[U: S][R B' U R', S'] - Solve flipped edges with 2 conjugates 12/20

Next: L2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 D L' F' L D R F L'


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Omg lmao one turn xD



New thread record (woowy) baby 



CuberStache said:


> U2' R U R' U' R U' R' // CLS



If you orient the corners while doing LS it's Either Winter Variation or Summer Variation(WV if you do it with pair together, SV for the R U R' case). If you orient and permute the corners, it's called CLP. And if you only place the corner in while orienting corners, then it's CLS.


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> If you orient the corners while doing LS it's Either Winter Variation or Summer Variation(WV if you do it with pair together, SV for the R U R' case). If you orient and permute the corners, it's called CLP. And if you only place the corner in while orienting corners, then it's CLS.


Oh yeah, ok.


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 20, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 D L' F' L D R F L'


R U' R' F' U F // EO
U R U' R' U R U R' // Last Pair
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL

NEXT: F' U F U' R U R U D B2 U' R2 U' R2 D B2 D2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 20, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> F' U F U' R U R U D B2 U' R2 U' R2 D B2 D2 R2



U R U' R' F' U F R U2'
R2' D' R U2 R' D R U R U2' R' U R U R'

NEXT : U2 B2 R D2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 L U' F' L F' L2 U F2 
—


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 20, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 B2 R D2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 L U' F' L F' L2 U F2


Oof

R U R' F' U' F // EO
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // F2L
U2 R U2' R' U' R U' R2' U2' R U R' U R U2' // ZBLL

NEXT: B' U2 B U' F' U' F2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' B' L2 U2 F


----------



## LunarStellar (Mar 23, 2020)

B' U2 B U' F' U' F2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' B' L2 U2 F

F2L: y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
ZBLL: U' y r U2 r2 F R F' r2 R' U2 r'
AUF: U'

NEXT: L F2 R2 D2 R D2 L B D B' L2 F2 R U'


----------



## ProStar (Apr 18, 2020)

LunarStellar said:


> NEXT: L F2 R2 D2 R D2 L B D B' L2 F2 R U'



Sine @WoowyBaby loved it so much last time:

/* Scramble */
L F2 R2 D2 R D2 L B D B' L2 F2 R U'

/* Solve */
U2 R U' R' U' R' F R F' // LS

z2 y R U R' U' R U R' U' D' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' // OLL

z2 U U U y' R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U R U2 R' // PLL

U' U' U' // AUF

// View at alg.cubing.net

Nice, 61 HTM


NEXT: R2 B2 U B2 D B2 U' B2 D L2 D2 R' D L2 D' R'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R2 B2 U B2 D B2 U' B2 D L2 D2 R' D L2 D' R'




[R U R': (U R U' R')*3]

or

[R U R' U R: U'] U R U2 R'

or

[R: U] U [R, U'] [R, U'] [R: U2]


Next: U' R2 B' R2 F' U2 F R2 B2 L' B' L R' U' R' U


----------



## ProStar (Apr 20, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U' R2 B' R2 F' U2 F R2 B2 L' B' L R' U' R' U



R U2 R2 F R F' // ELS

y' U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R // CLS

R2 u R2 U' R2 F2 D' r2 D r2 // PLL

NEXT: U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'


----------



## paul.edmondson.magician (Apr 20, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> R U' R' F' U F // EO
> U R U' R' U R U R' // Last Pair
> U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL
> 
> NEXT: F' U F U' R U R U D B2 U' R2 U' R2 D B2 D2 R2


May I ask where to learn about EO? I followed your solution and it was an added step before completing the final f2l. How do you know what to do

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 21, 2020)

paul.edmondson.magician said:


> May I ask where to learn about EO? I followed your solution and it was an added step before completing the final f2l. How do you know what to do


You can find EO information in ZZ tutorials, so look for one of those. Basically, F turns change the orientation of edges so I used that to force a better F2L case as well as a ZBLL. In this case, the red/green and red/white edges were misoriented because you can't solve them without using F or B moves. A ZZ tutorial will explain that better than I ever could.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'


Haha LBL time
y U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L Corner
U2 U R U' R' U' F' U F // F2L edge
U R U R' U R U2 R' // Sune time #1
R U R' U R U2 R' // Sune time #2
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // Sune time #3
y2 F2 U R' L F2 L' R U F2 // EPLL
49 STM, 49 HTM, 59 QTM, 51 ETM
NEXT: F' D L' U F' D L U' B D2 R2 D2 R2 L B2 L U2 L U2 D2 B2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 21, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: F' D L' U F' D L U' B D2 R2 D2 R2 L B2 L U2 L U2 D2 B2



Hey... that's full scramble!

NEXT: F R2 F B2 D L' D' F L2 F R2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 F2


----------



## trangium (Apr 21, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Hey... that's full scramble!
> 
> NEXT: F R2 F B2 D L' D' F L2 F R2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 F2


R U R' // Square (3/3)
U' F2 L F L' F U // all but 2 twisted corners (7/10)
(U R' B2 R U' F2)2 // Solved (12-1/21)


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 21, 2020)

trangium said:


> R U R' // Square (3/3)
> U' F2 L F L' F U // all but 2 twisted corners (7/10)
> (U R' B2 R U' F2)2 // Solved (12-1/21)


@trangium Next?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 22, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> @trangium Next?



NEXT: U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 R' F R U2 B' F2 R2 B


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 22, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 R' F R U2 B' F2 R2 B


U R U' R' U R U2' R2' F R F' // ZBLS
U2 x R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 l' U2 // ZBLL

20 HTM if you do a rotation instead of an AUF so that's pretty darn good considering the start looked awful lol (also I actually know that ZBLL; I didn't look it up so it's a realistic solution too)

NEXT: U2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' F L' U L F2 R' F' R U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 22, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: U2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' F L' U L F2 R' F' R U'



You say 20 moves is low? Amature....

R U2 R' // Form Two Pairs
U' F' U2 r U' r' F2 // All But 3 Corners
y' U R' U' L' U R U' L // Finish in 18 

Next: U2 L F2 U F' U' L' F2 U F2 U F2 U' F2


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 22, 2020)

F' U' F // 4th pair
r' U2 R U R' U r
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

25 moves
Next: R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 D' F2 U2 R B' R U' B2 R2 U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 22, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Next: R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 D' F2 U2 R B' R U' B2 R2 U



U' R2 B2 U R' B R' // Domino
U2 F2 D F2 U' // HTR
R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 // Finish in 19

Next: U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U F2 L2 U L U' B D2 F D2 L' B' L2


----------



## brododragon (Apr 22, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U F2 L2 U L U' B D2 F D2 L' B' L2


F' U' F R U' R' U' F' U F // EO
U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // LS
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 U2 // OLL
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 L2 x // 1st Look PLL (A-perm)
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // 2nd Look PLL (Ub Perm)

Dang my F2L is inefficient.

Next: R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B L' D' L' D' R2 F U


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 22, 2020)

R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B L' D' L' D' R2 F U 
F R' F' R U' R U' R2 F R F'
U F R U R' U' F' U R U R' U R U2 R' 
U R' U R U' B R B2 R' B' R B' R' B2 R B R' B' U

next R U2 R' U' R U' R' F' U F U' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F U2 R U' R' F' U F U2 F' U F U' F' U F


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 22, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> U' R2 B2 U R' B R' // Domino
> U2 F2 D F2 U' // HTR
> R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 // Finish in 19


You literally just reversed the scramble lol


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 22, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> You literally just reversed the scramble lol



Wait what???

I didn't even notice wtf I'm not kidding....
I just found it that solution normally and never even looked at the scramble LOL that's funny it's just the inverse wtf

Like I don't know how to say this convincingly but I legitamately swear I didn't reverse the scramble and I actually found it, and it is just a coincidence that I happened to do the inverse scramble. Woah.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 22, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Wait what???
> 
> I didn't even notice wtf I'm not kidding....
> I just found it that solution normally and never even looked at the scramble LOL that's funny it's just the inverse wtf
> ...


I'm pretty sure you've done the same thing in this thread before, hahaha. I think the last time you did it was fat sune T-perm so it was a bit more obvious but still. You're crazy with FMC stuff so I totally believe you.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 22, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> next R U2 R' U' R U' R' F' U F U' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F U2 R U' R' F' U F U2 F' U F U' F' U F



F' U2 r U' r' F2 * U R U2 R' U' // Solve everything except for 3 corners (11)
*= F2 r' U r F2 r' U' r (8-3=5/16) Insert the 3C left just to cancel 3, Now All of the Cube is Finished

Final: F' U2 r U' r2 U r F2 r' U' r U R U2 R' U' (16)

Next: R2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 U L' D2 L U' B2 F2 R2


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 22, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 U L' D2 L U' B2 F2 R2


R U2 R' * U R U' R' // AB4C (7)

* R' D' ** R U' R' D R U // AB3C (8-2)

** D' L D R' D' L' D R // Done (8-2)

Final: R U2 R2 D2 L D R' D' L' D R2 U' R' D R U2 R U' R' (19)

I probably spent too much time on this lol. EDIT: IF found a 17 rip. I guess I don't check enough options with 4C skeletons.

NEXT: F2 L' U' F' L2 F L U F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 24, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: F2 L' U' F' L2 F L U F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R2



F R' F' R2 U2 R' // Solve a Lot of Pieces
[B U2 F2: L F' L' D' L D F] // Setup and perform FRURUF Conjugate to Finish

18 moves via wizardry

Next: U R U2 F2 R F2 L F2 D2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' L' U' R' U


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 24, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> F R' F' R2 U2 R' // Solve a Lot of Pieces
> [B U2 F2: L F' L' D' L D F] // Setup and perform FRURUF Conjugate to Finish
> 
> 18 moves via wizardry
> ...


Now I'm gonna break the FMC chain.
U' F' U F // EO
U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // LS
F (R U R' U')3 F' // COLL
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U
39 STM
NEXT: D' F U2 F' U2 F L2 B' U' B L' D' L' D2 F2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 24, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: D' F U2 F' U2 F L2 B' U' B L' D' L' D2 F2



R U' R' F' U2 F U // Edges (7)
U2 F D F' U2 R B' R' F R B R' D' F' // Corners (14/21)

Next: B2 F2 U B2 U' F2 L2 D F L' F L U' F2 L2 D'


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 24, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B2 F2 U B2 U' F2 L2 D F L' F L U' F2 L2 D'


Bringing back the FMC chain...

F' * U F U2 R U' R' U' // AB4C (8)
* F' ** D' F U' F' D F U // AB3C (8-2)
** F2 U B U' F2 U B' U // Done (8-2)

Final: U B U' F2 U B' U' D' F U' F' D F U2 F U2 R U' R' U' (20)

Optimal insertions this time! (using 3-cycles anyway, apparently there was a single 12-2 with a 2c2c alg)

NEXT: F' U2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 L' R' U' L U R' F U'


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 24, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: F' U2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 L' R' U' L U R' F U'


wtf why are my edges flipped
yall got some janky lsll back in my day with zz we didn't need to worry about any of that unoriented crap

F R' F' R2 U R' U' R U R' // LSCP 10/10
L' U' L U L U L' U' L' U L U L U' L' U' // 2GLL 16/26

Next: F' U' F U2 F' U F R U R' F' U F R U2 R' F' U2 F U2 R U' R'


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 24, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: F' U' F U2 F' U F R U R' F' U F R U2 R' F' U2 F U2 R U' R'


U R U' R' U' F' U' F // LS
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL(CP)
M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 // Wierd H perm to avoid AUF
next: F U F' L D' L D F U2 F U2 L2 U2 F R2 B L2 B x2 U2 F' R2 D2 B D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L' B D2 F2 U' R' U2 (I know this is LS + L10P, but L10P is kinda like a roux LL)


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 24, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> F U F' L D' L D F U2 F U2 L2 U2 F R2 B L2 B x2 U2 F' R2 D2 B D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L' B D2 F2 U' R' U2


Why not

U2' R U R2' F R F' // LS
R U2' R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
U2 M U M' U M U M' // EO
U' M U2 M' U // R/L
M' U2 M' // Done

30 STM, not bad for a CFOP solver

NEXT: B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U B' R' B U2 R' U'


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 24, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U B' R' B U2 R' U'


I wanted to do a real one so I'll do mine lol

U R U' R2 F R // LS
F D R2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 D L2 U // Done (17 lol)

NEXT: U R2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 U L2 D R' B2 L B' L2 B' R F2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 24, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: U R2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 U L2 D R' B2 L B' L2 B' R F2



U' R U2 R' // Form Pair
U2 x' u' R u U R U' F' U R' U' // Pure Magic
15 moves 

Next: U2 R' U' R2 B U' B' U R2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' R


----------



## ProStar (Apr 24, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> U' R U2 R' // Form Pair
> U2 x' u' R u U R U' F' U R' U' // Pure Magic
> 15 moves



wth



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U2 R' U' R2 B U' B' U R2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' R



I decided to do this without looking at an alg sheet or taking anything I didn't know:

/* Scramble */
U2 R' U' R2 B U' B' U R2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' R

/* Solve */
R B U B' // EO

R' U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 // LS

y F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL

U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

NEXT: U F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F' R' F' R F' U' F U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F' R' F' R F' U' F U



U' F' U F R' F R y' R // Orient
U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' // Permute
15 moves 

Next: R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 L R2 D2 R' D2 F' R F L' U2 F2


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 25, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> U' F' U F R' F R y' R // Orient
> U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' // Permute
> 15 moves


u cheater u reversed the scramble again


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 L R2 D2 R' D2 F' R F L' U2 F2



If Woowy can do it, so can I:

F2 U2 L F' R' F D2 R // Break F2L-1

D2 R2 L' F2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 // Put back together F2L-1 and oh wow LSLL skip so cool

17 moves 


Hey @WoowyBaby, reverse THIS

NEXT: L' R2 B D' L2 F R2 B2 F L2 F R B2 F U2 F B R' U2 L B F' U2 F' L' R F' D' R' B' U D L' F2 U2 B' U' D R' L' F2 U' B2 L U F2 L2 D' L' F' B' R L B2 L' R' B L2 F U' F' U2 F B2 L F' R' D2 L2 U2 B D2 L' D' U2 R F2 L R' F D' F2 L2 R F B2 L B F2 R2 L' B' D' R2 D F' L R' D2 L2 U' F R2 D2 R' F U' F2 U F U L' U' L U U L U L' R' U2 R U2 B U B' U2 L' U L F U2 F' U' F2 R2 F U2 F U2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 F U2 F


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 25, 2020)

I swear I never reverse the scramble.....

Sometimes the opposite of the scramble is an obvious solution or the optimal solution or something that makes it more likely that I find it.
I never look at the scramble and say 'Let's reverse it yayayayayyay' lol

Okay time to reverse ProStar's 100 move scram tho 


ProStar said:


> Hey @WoowyBaby, reverse THIS NEXT: L' R2 B D' L2 F R2 B2 F L2 F R B2 F U2 F B R' U2 L B F' U2 F' L' R F' D' R' B' U D L' F2 U2 B' U' D R' L' F2 U' B2 L U F2 L2 D' L' F' B' R L B2 L' R' B L2 F U' F' U2 F B2 L F' R' D2 L2 U2 B D2 L' D' U2 R F2 L R' F D' F2 L2 R F B2 L B F2 R2 L' B' D' R2 D F' L R' D2 L2 U' F R2 D2 R' F U' F2 U F U L' U' L U U L U L' R' U2 R U2 B U B' U2 L' U L F U2 F' U' F2 R2 F U2 F U2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 F U2 F



Of course I'm not reversing that lol no

U2 // 3e + 2c2c
U' F2 L F' L2 // Setup
U R U' R' // Sexy
L2 F L' F2 U // Undo
14 moves 

Next: U' R B L U L2 B L2 D2 L' B2 U2 R F2 R2


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Okay time to reverse ProStar's 100 move scram tho



It's 150, thank you very much.



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U' R B L U L2 B L2 D2 L' B2 U2 R F2 R2



U R U2 R2 F R F' // LS

U2 R U R' U R U2 R2 U L U' R U L' // ZBLL


NEXT: B2 L B2 R B2 L2 D2 B2 R' U F R U R' U F2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: B2 L B2 R B2 L2 D2 B2 R' U F R U R' U F2



U2 F' U L' U L F // F2L + OLL
F2 L2 F' R' F L2 F' R F' U // PLL A
16 moves 

Next: F2 L2 F U2 L2 B L2 B' L2 U L2 U L2 U' F U2


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F2 L2 F U2 L2 B L2 B' L2 U L2 U L2 U' F U2



/* Scramble */
F2 L2 F U2 L2 B L2 B' L2 U L2 U L2 U' F U2

/* Solve */
d R' U' R U2 R' U R' // LS

B' R' U' R U R B R U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' // ZBLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

NEXT: U2 F' L' U2 L F U R U2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 D2 F2


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U2 F' L' U2 L F U R U2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 D2 F2



/* Scramble */
U2 F' L' U2 L F U R U2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 D2 F2

/* Solve */
F' U' F2 // LS

R U R' U' F' R' U' R' F R F' U R U2 // ELL

// View at alg.cubing.net

Woah, great scramble. 17 Moves 


NEXT: L2 U' L2 D F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' F' U2 R' U R' U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: L2 U' L2 D F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' F' U2 R' U R' U'



R B U2 B' R' // LS + CLL
R2 S R2 U' S2 U' R2 S R2 // ELL
13 moves 

Next: R' U R2 U' F R F' B2 R B2 D2 F2 L F2 L2 U2 L2 D2


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> R B U2 B' R' // LS + CLL



Solving LS while orienting and permuting corners is CLP 



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R' U R2 U' F R F' B2 R B2 D2 F2 L F2 L2 U2 L2 D2



y U2 R' F2 U' F' // EO

U R U2 M' U2 M L' U L // CLP

R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // COLL

M' U2 M // L5EP

30 Moves lol

NEXT: U' F' U F U F' U' F U' R U2 R' F' U2 F R U R' U' F' U F U2 R U2 R' F' U F U' R U' R'


----------



## LunarStellar (Apr 30, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: U2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' F L' U L F2 R' F' R U'


LS: U' R' F R F' U2 R U R'
OLL: U' F R U R' U' F'
PLL: R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2

NEXT: F2 R2 F U2 F U2 F2 R2 D' B L B' D F2


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 30, 2020)

LunarStellar said:


> LS: U' R' F R F' U2 R U R'
> OLL: U' F R U R' U' F'
> PLL: R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2
> 
> NEXT: F2 R2 F U2 F U2 F2 R2 D' B L B' D F2


R U R' // LS

U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // OLL

U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL

28 moves

Next: R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 L R2 D2 R' D2 F' R F L' U2 F2


----------



## LunarStellar (Apr 30, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Next: R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 L R2 D2 R' D2 F' R F L' U2 F2


LS: d R' U R U' R' U' R
OLL: r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r'
PLL: U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R l U2

NEXT: F' R2 B' D2 F D2 R2 B L' R U L U R' F


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 30, 2020)

LunarStellar said:


> NEXT: F' R2 B' D2 F D2 R2 B L' R U L U R' F


U' F R' F' R U' R U R' // ZBLS
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R' U // ZBLL

NEXT: R2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' B R D2 L2 F R' F2 R2


----------



## LunarStellar (Apr 30, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: R2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' B R D2 L2 F R' F2 R2


LS: F' L' U2 L F
OLL: F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U'
PLL: U R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2 U'

NEXT: U2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 U' L2 R F D F' D L B2 L U'


----------



## ProStar (Apr 30, 2020)

I already posted here but it's not showing up...



LunarStellar said:


> NEXT: U2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 U' L2 R F D F' D L B2 L U'



/* Scramble */
U2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 U' L2 R F D F' D L B2 L U'

/* Solve */
F' U' F R U2 R' // ELS (6)

y' U2 R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2' U' R U R // CLSCP (14, 20)

M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL (7, 27)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 F' U F R U2 R' U' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F R U' R' U2 R U R' F' U2 F U2


----------



## JWinslow23 (May 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 F' U F R U2 R' U' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F R U' R' U2 R U R' F' U2 F U2



This is how I would solve it normally.

F' U F U2 R U R' // F2L
R' F' U' F U R // OLL
F' L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F2 U2 // PLL

Next: R2 F R2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 B' D2 F U R' U' R U R U2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 1, 2020)

JWinslow23 said:


> This is how I would solve it normally.
> 
> F' U F U2 R U R' // F2L
> R' F' U' F U R // OLL
> ...


U' R U' R' d' L' U' L U L' U L // EOLS + WV
y x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL

NEXT: U L' D2 R2 D B' D L' F2 R F2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 L'


----------



## LunarStellar (May 2, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: U L' D2 R2 D B' D L' F2 R F2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 L'



LS: U F' L' U2 L F 
OLL: U' l' U' L U' L' U' L U' L' U2 l
PLL: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

NEXT: B' U2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 B' U2 R B' R B2 R' U2 R'


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

LunarStellar said:


> NEXT: B' U2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 B' U2 R B' R B2 R' U2 R'



/* Scramble */
B' U2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 B' U2 R B' R B2 R' U2 R'

/* Solve */
U' R U' R' U F' U2 // LS (cancelled into EO)

L' U L F // EO

R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL

M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 // EPLL

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: B2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 F U2 F D2 R2 D' R D B2 D2 U2 B'


----------



## Username: Username: (May 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: B2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 F U2 F D2 R2 D' R D B2 D2 U2 B'



U F' U F U' R U R' // LS

U' M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M // OLL

M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // PLL

nothing fancy. how do you get LSLL scrambles?

edit : nvm.

NEXT : F R2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 F' U' B R2 B2 R2 U


----------



## ch_ts (May 3, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> NEXT : F R2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 F' U' B R2 B2 R2 U



F' U2 F U F' [L2,DR'D'] U' F U'
view

Next: U2 L2 B D2 B' L2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 R U' R' F2 R2 F2


----------



## Cuberstache (May 3, 2020)

ch_ts said:


> Next: U2 L2 B D2 B' L2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 R U' R' F2 R2 F2


R U R' F U2 F2 U2 // F2L
x R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' U2' // ZBLL

19 lol

NEXT: D2 F' U2 F' D2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 U R D' F2 U B' D L


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: D2 F' U2 F' D2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 U R D' F2 U B' D L



/* Scramble */
D2 F' U2 F' D2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 U R D' F2 U B' D L

/* Solve */
U F' U F U2 // Pair Up (5)

L F' L' U F2 U F' U2 B U' F U B' U2 F' U2 // LSLL (16, 21)

// View at alg.cubing.net



NEXT: U2 L F2 U F' U' L' F2 U F2 U F2 U' F2

@WoowyBaby try to beat 18


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> @WoowyBaby try to beat 18



Yes.

R U' B // Square
U2 B2 R B R2 // A-Perm
R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R U' // Done in 15

Next: L F2 U2 L' U2 L' B L B' F U F2 U' F'


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Yes.
> 
> R U' B // Square
> U2 B2 R B R2 // A-Perm
> R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R U' // Done in 15



Nice



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L F2 U2 L' U2 L' B L B' F U F2 U' F'



/* Scramble */
L F2 U2 L' U2 L' B L B' F U F2 U' F'

/* Solve */
U F' L' U2 L F R U R' // ZBLS (9)

F (R U R' U')3 F' U2 // ZBLL (15, 24)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U R U R' U R U' R2 U R' U R U2 R U' R U R2 U R U R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R U' R2 U R


----------



## ch_ts (May 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U R U R' U R U' R2 U R' U R U2 R U' R U R2 U R U R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R U' R2 U R



U'
R' D' R //setup
R U2 R' U' R U' R'
F' U' F U' F' U2 F
R' D R //undo setup
view

Next: F2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F U2 B' R2 B U' F R U' R F R2 F'


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2020)

ch_ts said:


> Next: F2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F U2 B' R2 B U' F R U' R F R2 F'



/* Scramble */
F2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F U2 B' R2 B U' F R U' R F R2 F'

/* Solve */
(D B U2 B' D' B) (R L U2 R' L' B') U' R U R' U R U' R' U

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' L' U' L U R2 F2 U2


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' L' U' L U R2 F2 U2


U F R' F' // EO
R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' // RB
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' R' B' R U' R D R' U R D' R2 B R // LL
NEXT: F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U' L R' F R F' L' U


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U' L R' F R F' L' U



/* Scramble */
F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U' L R' F R F' L' U

/* Solve */
U' F' U F R U2 R' F' U2 F // LS (10)

R B' R' B U2 R2 F' r U' r' F2 R2 U' // ZBLL (13, 23)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: B2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 R B R' B' D2 U2 F2 R2


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: B2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 R B R' B' D2 U2 F2 R2



F' L F' L' F2 // F2L-1 Corner (5)

U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 // F2L (8, 13)

y2 R U2 R2 U L U' L' R U2 R U L U2 L' R' U // ZBLL (16, 29)


NEXT: U' F' U' F U' R U R' U2 F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F R U R' F' U' F R U R' U' F' U2 F R U' R' U'


----------



## fun at the joy (May 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U' F' U' F U' R U R' U2 F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F R U R' F' U' F R U R' U' F' U2 F R U' R' U'


y r' F' r U' r' F' r // f2l
U2 f R f' U' r' U' R U M' U2 // pll skip yay

Next:
U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L F' L2 F U' L F U2


Spoiler: my solution



U2 R U2 R' F' U F // EO
U2 R U2 R U' S' U2 S U' R2 U2 // LSLL


18 moves both


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L F' L2 F U' L F U2



U2 R U2 R' F' U F // EO

U2 R U2 R // OLLCPLS

U' S' U2 S U' R2 U2 // PLL


NEXT: U L2 F D F U' R2 U R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 L2


----------



## fun at the joy (May 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> U2 R U2 R' F' U F // EO
> 
> U2 R U2 R // OLLCPLS
> 
> U' S' U2 S U' R2 U2 // PLL





fun at the joy said:


> U2 R U2 R' F' U F // EO
> U2 R U2 R U' S' U2 S U' R2 U2 // LSLL



woaj we have the same solution


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Next: U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L F' L2 F U' L F U2



F' U' F2 R U R' * U' F' // Corners (8)
*= U M' U M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 // Edges (9/17)

NEXT: U L2 F D F U' R2 U R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 L2


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> woaj we have the same solution



Woah! It was pretty obvious tbh, but still pretty cool that we found the same thing


----------



## EJCubed (May 19, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> NEXT: U L2 F D F U' R2 U R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 L2


F’ U’ F // F2L
R’ U’ R U’ R’ U R F U’ R’ U2 R U F’ U2 // ZBLL
18 HTM
Next: B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U2 R' U2 B' R2 B R' U2 R


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 19, 2020)

EJCubed said:


> Next: B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U2 R' U2 B' R2 B R' U2 R



F' U F U2 R U2 R' d' // Setup
M' U' L' U l // LL Skip
(13 moves)

Next: U' B2 F2 L2 B' L2 B2 R U R' F' U2 L' U' L F U2 F2 R B2 U B' R' U2


----------



## EJCubed (May 19, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U' B2 F2 L2 B' L2 B2 R U R' F' U2 L' U' L F U2 F2 R B2 U B' R' U2


U’ R’ F R F’ U’ R’ F R F’ // F2L
10 HTM, LL Skip lolwut
Next: R2 F2 B' D B' D R2 U2 F2 B2 R' D2 R D2 R' D2 L2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

EJCubed said:


> Next: R2 F2 B' D B' D R2 U2 F2 B2 R' D2 R D2 R' D2 L2



/* Scramble */
R2 F2 B' D B' D R2 U2 F2 B2 R' D2 R D2 R' D2 L2

/* Solve */
U' R U R' // EO

F' U' F U' F' U' F // F2L

y R2 U' R U F' U2 R' U2 R F U' R U' // ZBLL

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: F U2 F' R' D' F2 D R B' U2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: F U2 F' R' D' F2 D R B' U2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2



28 STM

/* Scramble */
F U2 F' R' D' F2 D R B' U2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2

/* Solve */
U R U' R' U' R U' R' // Pair

U F' U2 F R U' R' // VLS

U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U F' U' F R U2 R' F' U F U F' U F U2 R U' R' F' U' F U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' F' U F R U' R'


----------



## teri2769 (Jun 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U F' U' F R U2 R' F' U F U F' U F U2 R U' R' F' U' F U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' F' U F R U' R'



y U L' U2 (L)
(L) U F' L' F L U' L'
U R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U 
25

next: B' F2 U' F2 D R2 D' U2 B2 L' B' L B' U' B U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 17, 2021)

teri2769 said:


> next: B' F2 U' F2 D R2 D' U2 B2 L' B' L B' U' B U


#Threadbump
U F' U2 F U2 F' U F //LS
U' F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' //OLL
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 //PLL

33 ETM, 33 STM, 33 HTM

Next: U' F2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R B2 F' L' B2 F U2 R'


----------



## Agam Chawla (Feb 17, 2021)

Hey, this is a new or a different method of solving the LsLL when all the edges are oriented and corners are oriented so you only have to do the last inserting the corner step.
This is mostly popularised by Feliks Zemdegs( check out his 4.75 solve and his OH solve saying WHY NOT)
It is not an optimal method this scramble but still just to offer a bit new insights and knowledge I used this.
Scramble : U' F2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R B2 F' L' B2 F U2 R'
Insert Edge : U2 (R' F R F')
Pseudo OLL : U (R' U2 R U R' U R)[Type of Anti Sune]
Pseudo PLL : U (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R')[Jb Perm]
Permute the Corners : U2 (D' R' D R) U' (R' D' R U') D

Next scramble : L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 B L2 U2 D R' F R D' F L2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U' F2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R B2 F' L' B2 F U2 R'



U' R U R' U R U R' // 8 - F2L
U2 F' U' L2 D' L U L' D L2 F // 11/19 - Mirror of CMLL*
*: Mirror L/R of F U R2 D R' U' R D' R2' F'



Agam Chawla said:


> L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 B L2 U2 D R' F R D' F L2


R U F R U R' U' F' R' U' R U // 12 - AB3C
y R F' L F R' F' L' // 7/19 - L3C

NEXT : L2 B2 R2 D2 B R2 B L2 F' U' F U F' U2 F'
—


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 17, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 B2 R2 D2 B R2 B L2 F' U' F U F' U2 F'


y' R D R' U' R D' R // LS
U R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R U R U' R' U' R // ZBLL

NEXT: U2 B U2 B2 D' R' D F' R2 F R2 F D2 F' D2 B2 U2 B'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 17, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: U2 B U2 B2 D' R' D F' R2 F R2 F D2 F' D2 B2 U2 B'


U2 F R U' M' U2 r' U r U' r' U2 F'// FLS
U R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' D R2 U2// PLL
Next:F' L2 R U2 R' F2 L' U F2 U' L2 F' U'


----------



## carcass (Feb 17, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> F' L2 R U2 R' F2 L' U F2 U' L2 F' U'


y L' U' L U' L F' L' F
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U
NEXT:L F2 L2 U' L U2 F U F2 U2 L F2 L' F2 L F2 L' U2


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 17, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT:L F2 L2 U' L U2 F U F2 U2 L F2 L' F2 L F2 L' U2


This is where my knowledge of "OO algs" comes in  (aka meme algs that are actually fast)
U2 R U R' U R U R' // LS
U2' F S' R U' R' S R U2' R' U' F' // OLL 18
R' U R U' R2' F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 U2' // PLL F
Next: R B L2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 L' F2 L' F2 R F2 L2 U2 L'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 17, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> R B L2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 L' F2 L' F2 R F2 L2 U2 L'


U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'// LS
U R B' R2 F R2 B R2 F' R// OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'// PLL
Next:L2 B2 R B R B U B2 R2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 17, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> L2 B2 R B R B U B2 R2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 L2



U F U R U' R' F' R U R' // EO + F2L
U2 R' U' R U R U2' R' U' R U' R2' U2' R // 2GLL

NEXT : R B U2 B' R' F' U2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2
—


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 17, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R B U2 B' R' F' U2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2


U2 R' D' R U' R' D F R F' // LS
S R U R' U' R' F R f' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
Next: F2 L B L F2 B' U' R' F2 L' D2 L D2 F2 R U2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 17, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Next: F2 L B L F2 B' U' R' F2 L' D2 L D2 F2 R U2


U F R' F' R U2 R' D' R U' R' D R// EOLS
U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L// COLL
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2// U perm
Next: L2 D R' L2 F' R F' B2 D' R2 D F2 R2 U F2 R2 B2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> L2 D R' L2 F' R F' B2 D' R2 D F2 R2 U F2 R2 B2


Fine, I'll do it myself
U R U' R' F R' F' R// LS
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L// COLL
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U// PLL
Next: 
F' U F2 R2 U F2 R2 D R2 D' F2 R' U' R' F' R U2 R'


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Fine, I'll do it myself
> U R U' R' F R' F' R// LS
> U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L// COLL
> U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U// PLL
> ...


U' R' F R F' U' R' F R F' // LS + EO
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B' U' // PLL
Next: R2 U R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D L' D2 L' B2 F2 U R'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 19, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Next: R2 U R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D L' D2 L' B2 F2 U R'


R U' R' U R U' R'// LS
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R// OCLL
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2//PLL
Next:F' U F2 R2 U F2 R2 D R2 D' F2 R' U' R' F' R U2 R'
Also 1500th post


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> R U' R' U R U' R'// LS
> U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R// OCLL
> U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2//PLL
> Next:F' U F2 R2 U F2 R2 D R2 D' F2 R' U' R' F' R U2 R'
> Also 1500th post


You posted same scramble
Next: F2 L2 F L2 B' U2 B L' B' U' B U' L F


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> F' U F2 R2 U F2 R2 D R2 D' F2 R' U' R' F' R U2 R'



F' U2 F U2 R U R' U2 R' F R F' // Last slot + OLL
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 x // PLL A

NEXT : U' R B U' B R2 F R' D2 F L2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 R2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 22, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> F' U2 F U2 R U R' U2 R' F R F' // Last slot + OLL
> x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 x // PLL A
> 
> NEXT : U' R B U' B R2 F R' D2 F L2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 R2
> —


rare sighting of pyjam using CFOP

U R U R' U' R' D' r U r' D R2 U R' //LS
F R' F' r U R U' r' //OLL
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U //PLL R

39 ETM lol

Better one:

U R U R' U' R U R' //LS
R U2 R' U' R U' R' //CLL
S' R U R' S U' M' U R U' r' //ELL

26 ETM

Let's optimize that!!:

U R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U' R' //LS+CLL
S' R U R' S U' M' U R U' r' //ELL

23 ETM

Rare sighting of me tying Pyjam's efficiency lol

Next: D' U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U F2 L2 U' L F L D2 R2 D' U2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D' U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U F2 L2 U' L F L D2 R2 D' U2 R2



Not an easy scramble.

U r U' r' U2 r U M // EO
U2 R' U' R2 D R' U R D' R2 // F2L, AB3C
y R' U L U' R U L' // L3C

NEXT : F R2 B' R2 B' D2 B D2 B F' L U' R U L' R'
—


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 22, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F R2 B' R2 B' D2 B D2 B F' L U' R U L' R'


R U' R' F' U' F// LS
U' L' U R U' L (U R')//OLL
(R U') R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'//PLL
Nice cancellation
Next:B2 R B' U2 B R' F' L2 D2 F R2 B' L2 B2 U2 B' R2 B2


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 22, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> R U' R' F' U' F// LS
> U' L' U R U' L (U R')//OLL
> (R U') R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'//PLL
> Nice cancellation
> Next:B2 R B' U2 B R' F' L2 D2 F R2 B' L2 B2 U2 B' R2 B2


U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // ls
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // oll
R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R // pll
Next: B2 R2 F2 D L2 U R2 U' F2 D R2 U L' B L2 B' L' F2 U


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 22, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Next: B2 R2 F2 D L2 U R2 U' F2 D R2 U L' B L2 B' L' F2 U


U R' D' R U' R' D R//LS
U' M' U M U2 M' U M//OLL
U' R' U2 R U2 R F R U R' U' R' F' R2//PLL
Next: F' U B2 D' B2 F2 D L2 R2 U' L F2 R' B L D2 R' F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 23, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> F' U B2 D' B2 F2 D L2 R2 U' L F2 R' B L D2 R' F'


R U R' U' F' U F U F U R U' R' F' //TSLE
U2 y' R' U R' U R U' R U' R2 D R' U' R U D' R' U2 //TTLL

35 ETM

Next: U' R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B R' U' B' R D' R2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U' R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B R' U' B' R D' R2 U'



F U R' U' F' U R U // Last slot + OLL
// PLL Y

NEXT : U2 L2 F2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R U' R' U F' U2 F L' U2
—


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 23, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 L2 F2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R U' R' U F' U2 F L' U2


R' F R F' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'//EOLS 12/12
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R// OCLL 9/21
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'// PLL 14/35
Next: U2 F2 D' U' L2 U L2 F2 U' F D' L B' L' D2 F' R2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 23, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> U2 F2 D' U' L2 U L2 F2 U' F D' L B' L' D2 F' R2



R U R2' U' F' U F R // Last slot + OLL
(r D' r' U2)5 // Glurps PLL N

NEXT : B' D2 B R2 F' R2 F D2 U2 F R F2 D2 F D2 F U R'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 24, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> B' D2 B R2 F' R2 F D2 U2 F R F2 D2 F D2 F U R'


Skeleton:
U' F R' F' R //EO
U //5c2e


skeleton: U' F R' (F') # (R U)
# = (F)' U L' U' L2 F' L' F2 R (U' R') 
skeleton #2: 
U' F R' F2 @ (U L') U' L2 F' L' F2 (R) *
@ = F D' B' U2 R2 B' D F' U' B2 (L2 U') 
* = (R) U R' F2 L D' L D L2 F2 

Final: 
U' F R' F' D' B' U2 R2 B' D F' U' B2 L U' L2 F' L' F2 R2 U R' F2 L D' L D L2 F2
29 ETM 


(tbh I used IF lol)

next: D' L2 D L2 R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 U L2 R F' U' F U R


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D' L2 D L2 R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 U L2 R F' U' F U R



Solution 1 : 22
F R' F' R2 U' R' U R U' R'
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

Solution 2 : 22
U' R U' R' U2' R U' R'
U' f' L' U' L U f 
M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 M2

Solution 3 : 20
y' U R' U' F' U F R 
U R' U R U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U

NEXT : R2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 B L2 B' L2 F' R F' R2 B R' B U
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 25, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 B L2 B' L2 F' R F' R2 B R' B U


U F' U2 F U F' U' F //LS
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' //OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' //PLL


Next: U' B' R B' R2 F R' F L2 B L2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U' B' R B' R2 F R' F L2 B L2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F2 R2



U2 F R' F' R // EO 1
U F R' F2 R U R U' R' F // EO 2 + F2L
L U L' U L U2 L' U // Sune
23 STM

Interesting alg: F R' F2 R U R U' R' F
And reverse: U2 F' R U R' U' R' F2 R F'

NEXT : F2 L F2 L2 D2 L F2 U2 R' B2 F' R F U2 F U F
—


----------



## trangium (Feb 25, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 L F2 L2 D2 L F2 U2 R' B2 F' R F U2 F U F



F' U2 F U // 3c3e (4/4)
U' F U @ L D R F' R' D' L // Weird alg solves 3e (found with insertion finder, 10-3/11)
Insert at @: U L D L' U' L D' L' // 3c comm (found with insertion finder, 8-5/14)

Solution: F' U2 *F* *U U'** F* *U U* L D L' U' L *D' L' L D* R F' R' D' L
Final solution: F' U2 F2 U2 L D L' U' L R F' R' D' L (14 HTM)

Solution is 3 moves shorter than the scramble!

Next: B' D2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 L B2 L2 B' R B2 L B2 U R'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 25, 2021)

trangium said:


> B' D2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 L B2 L2 B' R B2 L B2 U R'



F' U2 F // EO
R U2 R' // Pair
U L' U R' D' R U R' D R2 
U2 R' U2 L U2 // Last slot + last layer

NEXT : L2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D2 R D2 L' F R F' L'
—


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 2, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D2 R D2 L' F R F' L'
> —



R U R' U //form CE pair
R' F R2 U R' U' F' //VHLS
R U2 R' U' F' R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U' R' //COLL
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U //EPLL

NEXT: F' B L F' L' B' U2 F2 R2 U F2 U F2 U' R2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F' B L F' L' B' U2 F2 R2 U F2 U F2 U' R2


R U' R' U2 R U2 R'// LS 7/7
U2 L F' L' U' L U F U' L'//OLL 10/17
M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2// PLL 10/27
Next: D2 B2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 R U2 R' U2 D' L' D F2 U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next: D2 B2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 R U2 R' U2 D' L' D F2 U'


U R U' L U L' U x' U2 R U2 R2 // 11 moves

R U R' insert cancels out with this ZBLL.

Next: F2 R F2 L' U2 L U2 F R2 F' R' U2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> F2 R F2 L' U2 L U2 F R2 F' R' U2 R2



U2 F R' F' R2 U' R' U R U2 R' // F2L + EO + Square
U R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2 U // ZBLL / Tripod

NEXT : B L F2 L B2 R B U2 B2 L B2 U2 R' F2 B2 L2 B2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 16, 2021)

Fancy stuff:
f R U R' U' f' //EO
U R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L //C(FR)LL
U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R //L3E

Next: R2 U R2 U' B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U F' L' F2 D2 B' R' D2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R2 U R2 U' B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U F' L' F2 D2 B' R' D2 F'



U R f R U R' U' R f' U' R' // Last slot + OLL*
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL T
25 HTM
*: Interesting alg: insert corner, orient 4 edges.

Possible optimization:
U R f R U R' U' R f'
d' R U' R' U R U R2 F' R U R U' R'
23 HTM

NEXT : B' U2 F' D2 F' U2 B U2 F' L2 F2 L U' L B' D2 B U F
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL Y


That should be PLL T right?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B' U2 F' D2 F' U2 B U2 F' L2 F2 L U' L B' D2 B U F


R U' R' U R U2 R' U F' U2 F U R U' R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // 27 STM

Next: R F R B' R' F' B R U F2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> R F R B' R' F' B R U F2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U


22 ETM lol

U R U2 R2 F R F' //LS
U F R U R' U' F' //EO
L' U R U' L U R' U //ZBLL

Next: U2 R' F2 R' D2 R D2 L F2 L D2 F' L' D2 R2 B' R' U


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U2 R' F2 R' D2 R D2 L F2 L D2 F' L' D2 R2 B' R' U


R' F R F' U x' R2 U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R F U' R' x//FLS that I actually knew 17/17
R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' D R2 U// G perm 16/33
Next: D2 L2 D' R2 U B2 U' R2 D' R' D2 F' L' D2 R2 B' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 18, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> D2 L2 D' R2 U B2 U' R2 D' R' D2 F' L' D2 R2 B' R'



R2 U2 r' U' R U' r2 U' R U' R' U // Right block + corners solved
M2' U2 M' U2 // Solved
16 STM (1 move shorter than the scramble)

NEXT : L2 U2 F2 D F2 D R2 U' L2 D2 U2 R' U R' F U' F' U F'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 19, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> L2 U2 F2 D F2 D R2 U' L2 D2 U2 R' U R' F U' F' U F'


U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' //CP
U F' M' F U F' M F R U' R' S' R U R' S //3 style edges

When you have a corner solved in LS, you can solve the corners and then do either a 5 style alg or 2 3-style comms or BLD parity. It isn't inefficient, but recognition can be tough in a speedsolve

speaking of 5-style, @abunickabhi how would you continue after the corner permutation?

next: R' F' R2 F U2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 D' F' D R2 U R' U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' //CP
> U F' M' F U F' M F R U' R' S' R U R' S //3 style edges
> 
> When you have a corner solved in LS, you can solve the corners and then do either a 5 style alg or 2 3-style comms or BLD parity. It isn't inefficient, but recognition can be tough in a speedsolve.
> ...


The case we are left with after CP is not a 5-cycle, but a 2e2e case, and the 2 3-style algs you used were good enough.
5-style cannot be used for 2e2e cases though.

LSLL scramble: R' F' R2 F U2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 D' F' D R2 U R' U'

R U' R' U2 R U R' F U R U' R' F' // random face turns
R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U' R' U' R U R' U R // ZBLL
could not use 5-style in this LSLL, as corners were annoying to deal with.

next: U2 R U' R2 D R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L' B' L U' R2 D' R


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 19, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> U2 R U' R2 D R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L' B' L U' R2 D' R



y F U R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' U // LS+EO+CO+CP
M2' U M' U2 M U M2' // PLL U

NEXT : U' R2 U F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U R' B U B' U2 R' F' U' F
—


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 19, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' R2 U F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U R' B U B' U2 R' F' U' F
> —



Going to try corners first vs. edges first to see which is faster / more efficient.

(Got a little carried away here, but hopefully, someone will enjoy.)

Only case I didn't do was "No LS. OCLL -> OLLCP/A -> EPLL". This would've been identical to #3a. (If the user knows full PLL.)

#1a [32 STM]
No LS. EOLL -> OCLL -> PLL.--
R U R' // form CE pair
U2 // position CE pair
R U' R' // insert CE pair
F R U R' U' F' // EOLL
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // OCLL (lucky since this is also a COLL)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (U)

#1b [32 STM]
Edges first using VHLS (COLL -> EPLL)--
R U R' // form CE pair
U // position CE pair
R' F R F' // sledgehammer
U' F U R U' R' U R U' R2' F' R U R U' R' // COLL (Pi2)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (U)
U' // AUF

#1c [32 STM]
Corners first using WVLS--
R U R' // form CE pair
U // position CE pair
R' F' R U2 R U2 R' F // WV #17
S R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L S' // S J-PLL S' (OLLCP/A)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (U)

#2 [33 STM]
Edges first using VHLS (OCLL -> PLL)--
R U R' // form CE pair
U // position CE pair
R' F R F' // sledgehammer
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // bruno
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (T)

#3a [34 STM]
No LS. Just OLL -> PLL--
R U R' // form CE pair
U2 // position CE pair
R U' R' // insert CE pair
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL #33 (sexy sledgehammer)
U2 // PLL recognition (ugh, a G perm)
R' U' R U D' R' R' U R' U R U' R U' R2 D // PLL (Gb)
U2 // AUF

#3b [34 STM]
No LS. EOLL -> OCLL -> PLL.--
R U R' // form CE pair
U2 // position CE pair
R U' R' // insert CE pair
U2 F R U R' U' F' // EOLL (did a U2 first to avoid the lucky COLL case from #1a)
Lw' U' L U Lw F' L' F // OLL #24 (wide sexy sledgehammer)
U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' // PLL (Ja, aka "L")

#4 [37 STM]
No LS. EOLL without disturbing corners. Then COLL -> EPLL.--
R U R' // form CE pair
U2 // position CE pair
R U' R' // insert CE pair
R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' // EOLL
U R U' R2' D' Rw U2 Rw' D R2 U R' // COLL (T6)
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (U)
U // AUF

#5a [40 STM]
Corners first using "sexy" WVLS--
R U R' // form CE pair
U2 // position CE pair
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' // 3 sexy moves to get to "good" WV case
U' R' F2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // WV #19
R U' R' F' U F R U R2' F R F' // OLLCP/A
U // AUF

(Bonus: This is more realistically how I would execute the OCLL case in #3b, which leads to a different PLL case.)

#5b [40 STM]
No LS. EOLL -> OCLL -> PLL.--
R U R' // form CE pair
U2 // position CE pair
R U' R' // insert CE pair
U2 F R U R' U' F' // EOLL (did a U2 first to avoid the lucky COLL case from #1a)
U2 Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F' // OCLL (righty is how I would normally execute this alg, not lefty like I did in #3b)
R' U' R U D' R' R' U R' U R U' R U' R2 D // PLL (Gb)
U2 // AUF

My personal conclusions from this limited example: It really helps to know good cases for VHLS, although 3-look OLL/PLL seems just as fast. In fact, in this example, it seems pointless to learn full OLL since 3-look OLL/PLL is the same number of moves. (Albeit with one extra look to recognize OCLL, which is pretty negligible.) Forget about WVLS unless you're already super fast. Forget about OLLCP/A until you already know full PLL. Full PLL is a must. My two cents.

NEXT: F R2 F' U R' U F U2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 B L2 U2 F2


----------



## Cuber Mao (Mar 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F R2 F' U R' U F U2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 B L2 U2 F2


U2 R U' R' U' R' F R F'//VLS
U' Yperm//PLL
27 moves
NEXT:R U' R' F' U2 F R U' R' U2 R U' R' F' U2 F U R U R' F' U F R U' R' U' F' U F R U R' U2 R U2 R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 22, 2021)

Cuber Mao said:


> R U' R' F' U2 F R U' R' U2 R U' R' F' U2 F U R U R' F' U F R U' R' U' F' U F R U R' U2 R U2 R'


U' F' U' F2 R' F' R //LS
U F R' F' R U R U2 R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' //LL w/cancellations

next: U R2 F2 B U B' U2 R2 F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 U R2 U'


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 22, 2021)

F' U' F//LS
R' U2 R U2 R' U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U2 R//zbll

next: F' U' F R U2 R' F' U F U2 R U' R' F' U F R U' R' U' F' U F U2 R U2 R' F' U F R U R' U' R U2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 22, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> F' U' F R U2 R' F' U F U2 R U' R' F' U F R U' R' U' F' U F U2 R U2 R' F' U F R U R' U' R U2 R'


U F' U2 F // EO
U2 R U2 R' U L' U R U' R' L // LS
y' R2' D' r U2 r' D R U2 R // ZBLL

NEXT : F' L U2 F L U' R U L2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 R F2 R' F2
—


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 22, 2021)

F R U R' U' F' R U2' R2' F R F'//zbls
R U R' U' R U' R' L U' R U R' L'//zbll

next: U F' U' F R U' R' U R U2 R' U F' U2 F R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' F' U F R U2 R' U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 23, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> U F' U' F R U' R' U R U2 R' U F' U2 F R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' F' U F R U2 R' U2


y U2 F U R U' R' U2 F' //LS
U R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLLCP
U R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U2 //EPLL

With a different LS:
R U' R' U F' U' F //LS
U' r U R' U R U2 r' //OLLCP
L2 U' S U2 S' U' L2 //EPLL 

Next: L F U F U' F2 L D2 R2 D' R2 U F2 D' F2 U' L2 U


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> y U2 F U R U' R' U2 F' //LS
> U R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLLCP
> U R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U2 //EPLL
> 
> ...



U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R' F R F'// zbls
R2' U' R U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U'//zbll

next: R U2 R' U' F' U F U F' U' F U R U R' U' R U2 R' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U F R U' R' F' U2 F U


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 25, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> R U2 R' U' F' U F U F' U' F U R U R' U' R U2 R' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U F R U' R' F' U2 F U



F' U2 F2 R' F' R // EO + square on top
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' // F2L + square on top
U2 R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' // Anti-Niklas

NEXT : F2 L' B2 U2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 L2 F2 D' F U' F D U' R U'
—


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 25, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 L' B2 U2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 L2 F2 D' F U' F D U' R U'
> —



U R U' R' U' R U R' // First Pair
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // ZBLL
U R2 U R' U' R' U2 Rw U R U' Rw' R' U // why do you have missoriented edges what is wrong with these scrambles
36 HTM

Next (Normal LSLL): F2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R D R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 25, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> F2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R D R


33 ETM
U' R U R' U R U R' //LS
U R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
U R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U //PLL

With a different LS: 25 ETM
U2 R U' R' U' R U R' //OLS
U R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 U D //PLL

next: U' F2 U2 R' F2 R U2 F2 U' F2 L F L' F U


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 25, 2021)

U' R U' R' d R' U' R//ls
F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2'//zbll
next: R U2 R' F' U2 F U R U' R' U2 F' U F R U R' U' R U' R' F' U F R U2 R' F' U2 F R U R' U F' U F


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 25, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next: R U2 R' F' U2 F U R U' R' U2 F' U F R U R' U' R U' R' F' U F R U2 R' F' U2 F R U R' U F' U F



[34 STM]
U2 R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' // pair & insert (EO preserved)
U2 R U R' U F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R // COLL
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // EPLL

[37 STM]
U2 F' L' U' L U F U' Rw U R' U' M // pair & insert (EO preserved)
U2 R U R' U F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R // COLL
U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U' // EPLL

NEXT: B2 U2 B D2 F2 L2 B D2 F R2 U2 F2 U R2 U' R F' R


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 25, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B2 U2 B D2 F2 L2 B D2 F R2 U2 F2 U R2 U' R F' R



F R' F' R2 U2 R' U' R L' U R' U' L // EO + LS + CO + CP
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U' // PLL U
21 STM

NEXT : U2 F' U2 F L2 B D2 B D2 B2 L2 U' R U' R' F2 U F U'
—


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 25, 2021)

r' U r2 U' r2' U' r U2' r U r' //zbls
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2' F' r U R U' r' F //zbll

next: U2 R U' R' U2 F' U F R U2 R' F' U F U' F' U F U' R U' R' U R U R' U F' U' F R U R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 29, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> U2 R U' R' U2 F' U F R U2 R' F' U F U' F' U F U' R U' R' U R U R' U F' U' F R U R'


27 ETM:
U2 F' U F U' F' U' F //LS
U F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' //OLLCP
U' L2 U S U2 S' U L2 //EPLL

32 ETM:
F' U F2 R U R' U' F' //EOLE
U' L' R U R' U' L R U2 R' U' R U R' //CLS
U2 R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R //L3C

next: U2 R2 U2 F R2 F U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U R2


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 29, 2021)

d R' U2 R U2' R' U R//ols
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2//pll

next: R U' R' U2 F' U F U F' U' F R U' R' U' F' U2 F U' F' U' F U2 R U2 R' F' U F R U2 R' F' U' F


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 30, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> d R' U2 R U2' R' U R//ols
> U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2//pll
> 
> next: R U' R' U2 F' U F U F' U' F R U' R' U' F' U2 F U' F' U' F U2 R U2 R' F' U F R U2 R' F' U' F



Nothing fancy. Just solving the last pair > OLL > PLL. 39 STM.

Dw' L' F' U' L' U L F U L // LS solved in place
U' Lw' U' Lw L' U' L U Lw' U Lw // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // F-PLL

NEXT: U' L' B' R U2 R' B R F2 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 R' U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U' L' B' R U2 R' B R F2 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 R' U2


32 ETM:
R U2 R' U' R U R' //LS
F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' //OLL
R' U R U R' U' R' D' R U R' D R U2 R U2 //PLL

With a different OLL alg: 32 ETM
R U2 R' U' R U R' //LS
U f U' f' U' f U f' L' U L //OLL
L2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U2//PLL

Next: R U R2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D B' L B D2 F2 R U2


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 30, 2021)

U' R U2' R' d R' U' R//zbls
R2' F' R U2 R U2' R' F U' R U R' U' R//zbll

22etm
next: F' U F R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U R' U F' U F U R U2 R' F' U2 F U R U2 R' U F' U2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 2, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> F' U F R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U R' U F' U F U R U2 R' F' U2 F U R U2 R' U F' U2 F



R F U R U' R' F' // EO
U' R' U' R L U' R' U L' 
U2 R U R' U //  
21 HTM

NEXT : R2 B2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D2 U' L' U L D F U' F U
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 2, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 B2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D2 U' L' U L D F U' F U


U' F' U F // EO
U R U R' U' R U R' // LS
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: F' U' F U2 R U R' U F' U F R U' R' U2 F' U2 F U' F' U2 F U R U R' U' R U R' U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> F' U' F U2 R U R' U F' U F R U' R' U2 F' U2 F U' F' U2 F U R U R' U' R U R' U'


31 ETM
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R //LS+CO
R D' F2 R2 U' r U r' U R2 F2 D R' U //Anti PLL

31 ETM:
U' R U R' //Freeslot
U' F R' F' R U S' R U' R' S //OLL
U R2 U2 R' U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R U' R2 //TTLL

next: F' L' U' L U' F R' U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 U B2 U2 R'


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 3, 2021)

U R U' R2' F R F2' U' F //zbls
U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R U R' U R U2//zbll


next: U R2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 R B U B D' B2 D R'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 3, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> U R2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 R B U B D' B2 D R'



F' U F U2 R U R2' U2 R U R' U R // LS + EO + COLL
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 // PLL H
20 STM

NEXT : U2 R2 D B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D B2 R' B' R B D2 L2 D R2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 5, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U2 R2 D B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D B2 R' B' R B D2 L2 D R2


30 ETM:
U' F' U F U' S R' U' R' U R f' r U R' U' r' F R //LS+OLL
U' R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R U2 //PLL

32 ETM:
U' F' U F U' S R' U' R' U R S' //LS
U' F R U R2 F R F' R U' R' F' //COLL
R2 U S' U2 S U R2 U2//EPLL

Next: D R2 D' F2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 F U F2 R' F' R2 U' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 5, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D R2 D' F2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 F U F2 R' F' R2 U' R'



F' U F2 R' F // EO
r2 U' r' F r' F2 R U2 // AB3C
R2' D' r2 U R2' U' r2 D // 3-corner cycle
21 STM

NEXT : F2 L2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D F2 U' L2 F L2 B L B2 U' B L F
—


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 6, 2021)

R U' R2' D' r U' r' D R2 U' R' //zbls
U2 R' U' R U' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U R U'//zbll


Pyjam said:


> F' U F2 R' F // EO
> r2 U' r' F r' F2 R U2 // AB3C
> R2' D' r2 U R2' U' r2 D // 3-corner cycle
> 21 STM
> ...


R U' R2' D' r U' r' D R2 U' R' //zbls
U2 R' U' R U' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U R U'//zbll
Next: 
R' U2 B2 D2 L F2 L F2 L D' L D' B R B R2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 6, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> R' U2 B2 D2 L F2 L F2 L D' L D' B R B R2



R U R' U R S' R' U R S R' U' // F2L+EO
y' R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' // Anti-Niklas
22 STM

NEXT : U2 F' B' D2 B U' L2 B' D2 F U2 R2 F R2 F' R2 B
—


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 7, 2021)

y' U2 R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R'//zbls
U' S U2' R' U2 R U2' F R f' U'//zbll

next: R L F2 R2 F' R2 F R F2 R' F2 R F2 R2 F2 R' F2 L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 7, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> R L F2 R2 F' R2 F R F2 R' F2 R F2 R2 F2 R' F2 L'


22 ETM:
U' F U R U' R' F' //EO
U' R' D' R U' R' D R //LS
R U R' U R U2 R' //ZBLL

19 ETM:
U' F R' F' R U' R U R' U2 //ZBLS
R2 D' r U2 r' D R U2 R //ZBLL

Next: F' R2 D' B' D' B2 L B U2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 7, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> F' R2 D' B' D' B2 L B U2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U2



U F R' F' R f R U R' U' f' // EO
L R U' D2 R' U R D2 R' L' U // LS+LL
22 HTM

NEXT : R' U2 L' U2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 L B2 D' B' D' B' D2 L2 F2
—


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 7, 2021)

U2 x U' r' U' r U2 l U R' U' //vls(cancelled 1 move )
y' R2' U l' f' R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U R U //v perm

next:
R U2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 U' L' D2 L U F2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 8, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> R U2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 U' L' D2 L U F2



R' F' R U R U' R' U' L' U L F // Last edge + lots of shenanigans
R U R' U' R' F R F' // 1LLL (aka OLL)
20 STM

There was also:
U2 R U2 R' // AB4C
Then call Insertion Finder for the insertions, and it will give you the reverse scramble!
What a cheater!

NEXT : R2 F2 U2 B' R2 B R2 U2 R2 B F' L F U F U2 L' B'
—


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 9, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 F2 U2 B' R2 B R2 U2 R2 B F' L F U F U2 L' B'



Rw U2 M U R2 U2 R U R' U R // sbls + cancel into cmll
U' M' U2 M U M' U M U2 M' U2 M // LSE

NEXT: D2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 U2 R U2 R D' R2 F' U2 F


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Apr 9, 2021)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Rw U2 M U R2 U2 R U R' U R // sbls + cancel into cmll
> U' M' U2 M U M' U M U2 M' U2 M // LSE
> 
> NEXT: D2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 U2 R U2 R D' R2 F' U2 F


23 HTM
F' U2 F R U2 R' U2 //Premoves
L D' L
R' L' D2 R' L2 D L' B2 L D R2 L2 U2 L //G Perm
L' D L'

Next: R2 D R D' R F2 U F2 R B2 D2 F2 L F2 D2 B2 R L U' R2 U L' U' R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 9, 2021)

Christopher Mowla said:


> R2 D R D' R F2 U F2 R B2 D2 F2 L F2 D2 B2 R L U' R2 U L' U' R


24 ETM:
R U R' U' R U2 R' U R U R' //ZBLS
R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R //ZBLL

looks like I luckily got CP solved on this scramble.

next: R2 F2 L' B2 D2 L F2 R' B' U B' U' R' F' U' F


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 9, 2021)

U2 R' F R F2 U' F R U R'//zbls
R U' R2' U2' D' R U R' U D R2 U R' U//zbll

next: L' R2 D B2 D' L2 R D' F D L' R U2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 9, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> L' R2 D B2 D' L2 R D' F D L' R U2



U F' U F2 R' // EO+square on top
u R D' L D R' u' F2 R // corner permutation
U' R U R' U // Solved
19 HTM

NEXT : F2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 L F2 R' B R2 B U' R U R'
—


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 10, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 L F2 R' B R2 B U' R U R'


R B U' B' U' R' // Last pair + cp
U Rw U Rw' U2 R U2 R' U2 Rw U' Rw' // 1lll (aka just oll + pll skip)
18 HTM

NEXT: B' L2 B' R2 B L2 D2 F L2 F' D' R2 B2 R2 D' R2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 10, 2021)

TipsterTrickster said:


> B' L2 B' R2 B L2 D2 F L2 F' D' R2 B2 R2 D' R2



F' U R U R' U R U2' R' F // F2L (new alg?)
R U R' F' U' r' F2 r U F U // ZBLL
21 STM

F' // Setup
R' U' R U' R' U R F U' R' U2 R U F' // ZBLL T
U2 F // Desetup
17 STM

NEXT : U' F' L F' R2 D' L D R2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2
—


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 10, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' F' L F' R2 D' L D R2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2


U F' U F // eo
(R U2 R') // f2l
(R U R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R') // zbll (cancels 3)
17 HTM

NEXT: R2 U F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L' F L B2 L2 U' F


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 10, 2021)

TipsterTrickster said:


> R2 U F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L' F L B2 L2 U' F



F R' F' R // F2L
U2 R' U R2 B2 R' U2 R' U2' R B2 U2' R' U R // ZBLL
19 HTM

NEXT : B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B' F2 D2 B' L F' R2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 F'
—


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 11, 2021)

R U' R2' F R F' U R U R'//zbls
U R' D' R U R' D R2 U R' U2' R U R' U2'//zbll

next: L F' R2 L2 D B' D' L D' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 L2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 11, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next: L F' R2 L2 D B' D' L D' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 L2


F' U F2 U R U' R' // EO
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // LS
R' F' r U R U' r' F U // ZBLL (25 STM)
alg.cubing.net

Next: U' B2 R2 B' U2 R2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 U2 R' U2 B' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 12, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> U' B2 R2 B' U2 R2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 U2 R' U2 B' U'



Linear solution:
f R U R' U' f' // EO
U' R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' // F2L + OLL
x' L' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2 x // PLL A
27 HTM

With insertion:
U2 F U2 L' U' R U L U2 R' F' // EO + corner permutation
U R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' // Solved
23 HTM

NEXT : D2 L2 D R2 D L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' R F R U' L F' L' F' 
—


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 13, 2021)

d R' U' R U R D r' U' r D' R2' U' R//zbls
U2 R' U' R2 U R2' U R2 U2' R' U R' U R//2gll

next: F R2 B2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 F2 L B' L F2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 13, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> F R2 B2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 F2 L B' L F2



f R U R' U' f' // EO
R U L U' R' U L' // LS + OLL
U R2' F R U R U' R' F' R U2' R' U2 R U2 // PLL R

NEXT : U R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U F' L2 B D' L B' L F'
—


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 14, 2021)

U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R' F R F'//zbls
U R U R' U' R U R2 D' R U' R' D R U2 R U' R' U//zbll

next: U' R2 D L2 F2 R2 U B R2 F2 R' B' L2 B2 R'


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 14, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next: U' R2 D L2 F2 R2 U B R2 F2 R' B' L2 B2 R'



U [R' E2 R2 E' R', U'] //2 flip alg UF UR
[R : [R D R', U]] //corner comm 1
[R : [R D R', U2]] //corner comm 2

Next: F2 L' U2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 R D2 F U' B U B' F' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 15, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> F2 L' U2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 R D2 F U' B U B' F' R'



U2 F' U' F R U R' // EO + F2L
L' U R U' L U R' U // L3C

NEXT : B2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 R' B' R' B U' R' U'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> B2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 R' B' R' B U' R' U'


23 ETM:
U' R U' R' U2 F' U' F //ZBLS
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R //2GLL

Next: U2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 B R2 B R' B R'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 B R2 B R' B R'



F' U F2 R' F' // EO (all but 2 corners)
D' R U2 R' D R // All but 3 corners
F D F' U2 F D' F' U' // Solved
19 STM

NEXT : R2 D2 L2 F U2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 D2 R F U2 R U2 F2 R
—


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 17, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 D2 L2 F U2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 D2 R F U2 R U2 F2 R


R U2 R' U R' F R F2 U' F // zbls 
y2 F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // zbll
24 HTM

NEXT: U2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' R U' B' U' B U' R' U2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 18, 2021)

TipsterTrickster said:


> NEXT: U2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' R U' B' U' B U' R' U2



U R' F R F' // EO
R U R' U // pair &
R U2 R' U R U2 R' // insert w/ phasing
// OLL skip
U Lw' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // Aa-PLL

NEXT: B R2 U2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 B' D L B' L2 D L' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 18, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B R2 U2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 B' D L B' L2 D L' F2



R f R U R' U' f' // EO
R U R' U R U2 R2 // F2L
R' U' R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U // Rare good case of ZBLL Sune

NEXT : R B2 L D2 L' B2 U2 R F2 R2 U F' U F U' R U2 R'
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 18, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> R f R U R' U' f' // EO
> R U R' U R U2 R2 // F2L
> R' U' R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U // Rare good case of ZBLL Sune
> 
> ...



[27 STM] EO > COLL > EPLL skip
U2 F R' F' R // EO
U R U R' U' R U R' // pair & insert
U R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 // sexy COLL

[31 STM] VHLS > COLL > EPLL
U' R U2 R' U // pair
R B U' B' R' // VHLS
U R U R' U R U Rw' F R' F' Rw // COLL
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U' // EPLL

[35 STM] OLL > PLL
U' R U2 R' U // pair
R U' R' // insert
M U R U R' U' R' F R F' M' // OLL
U' R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 E' // Gb-PLL

[44 STM] "Lazy" WV > OLLCP/A
U' R U2 R' U // pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' // 2 anti-sexy
U' R' F2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // WV
U' R U' R2 F R F' R Dw' R U2 R' F' // OLLCP/A
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL

NEXT:
B' F2 D2 F R2 B R2 F' U' B' D2 B U' F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B' F2 D2 F R2 B R2 F' U' B' D2 B U' F2


EO skip lol: 22 ETM
U' R U' R' //pair 
U2 L' U2 R U R' U2 L //WV
U R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R //PLL

Next: F2 U R2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 F L F L2 U2 L F2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> F2 U R2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 F L F L2 U2 L F2 U



F R' F' R2 U R' // EO, AB4C
L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L // 3 corner cycle
x' U L U' R2 U L' U' R2 F' // 3 corner cycle
22 STM

NEXT : F2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 D L2 U2 F' L' U' R U' L R' F U'
—


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 21, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 D L2 U2 F' L' U' R U' L R' F U'


y' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L (8/8)
F U R U' R2' F' R U2 R U2 R' U2 // OLLCP + EPLL skip (12/20)

NEXT: B2 U B2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 U B U B' U2 R2 U'


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 1, 2021)

TipsterTrickster said:


> NEXT: B2 U B2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 U B U B' U2 R2 U'


22 STM
y r U r' U' r' F r F' // ZBLS
U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R' // ZBLL

Next: R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U R2 L' U' L U2 F U F



AlgoCuber said:


> 22 STM
> y r U r' U' r' F r F' // ZBLS
> U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R' // ZBLL
> 
> Next: R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U R2 L' U' L U2 F U F


21 STM
R U' R' U2 F' U' F // ZBLS
x' M' U' R2 U2 r' F r U2 r' R2 F2 R x // ZBLL
U' // AUF

Next: U' R' F' U L' U B2 L B' U2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 R2



AlgoCuber said:


> Next: U' R' F' U L' U B2 L B' U2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 R2


21 STM
U' R U' R' U R U R' // F2L
f' L' U' L U f // OLL
M2 u' M2 u S M2 S' // PLL

Next: R2 U B' R' B R' U' F' R2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2



AlgoCuber said:


> Next: R2 U B' R' B R' U' F' R2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2


18 STM w/ cancellations
U' R' F R F' R U' R' // ZBLS
R' U2 R U F R' U R U' F' // ZBLL
U' // AUF

Next: U2 F2 U R' F2 R U' R2 F' R2 B U2 L2 F' L2 F' B'


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 1, 2021)

@AlgoCuber I just figured that I’d you know that people usually don’t use their own scrambles for an example solve, unless they’re bumping the thread after a couple days. So just wait for somebody else to use your scramble, then you can respond and use theirs. Again, not being rude, I just figured that I’d let you know of an “unwritten rule.”


----------



## Pyjam (May 11, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> U2 F2 U R' F2 R U' R2 F' R2 B U2 L2 F' L2 F' B'



// Nice position !
U2 F' R U R' U' R' F R // C(U)
d R2' F' R U R U R' U2 R' F R U R U' // L5E

NEXT : U2 F2 U R2 D' R2 U' L2 U L2 U F' R' F D' F2 D2 R U2
—


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 F2 U R2 D' R2 U' L2 U L2 U F' R' F D' F2 D2 R U2


I was only trying to do SV, but then I got SVCP... So that means ELL!
28 STM
R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // SVCP
M' U M' U2 M' U' M U M' U2 M U' M2 // ELL

Or your standard ZB solution
25 STM
U R' F R F' U R' F R F' // ZBLS
L' U' L U L2 U R U' L2 U R' U L' U2 L // ZBLL

Normal 1LLL
22 STM
R U' R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
r U r' U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 r U' r' // 1LLL
U' // AUF

1LLL but magic
w/ cancellations, 17 STM
R' F R F' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // Pair
R U R' U' R U R' U2 F' U2 F R U2 R' U' F' U F U2 R U2 R' //1LLL

And finally, cheating
16 STM
F' U2 r' U r' F' r U' F' U F2 r U' F


----------



## Pyjam (May 12, 2021)

Next is missing. I use the same scramble.



Pyjam said:


> U2 F2 U R2 D' R2 U' L2 U L2 U F' R' F D' F2 D2 R U2



U2 R U R2' U' F U R2 U' R' F' // F2L+EO
y2 R' U2' R2 U R2' U R2 U2' R' // COLL
20 STM

NEXT : R B L U' L2 F2 B L U2 R B2 R' U2 R' D2 R B2 R' 
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 13, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> R B L U' L2 F2 B L U2 R B2 R' U2 R' D2 R B2 R'
> —


y F U' R U2 R' U R U2 R' F' //LS
U F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' //OLLCP
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' //EPLL

Next: U R U' R' F' U' F' R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R U2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> y F U' R U2 R' U R U2 R' F' //LS
> U F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' //OLLCP
> M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' //EPLL
> 
> Next: U R U' R' F' U' F' R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R U2



all solutions 37 moves...

U' R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' // VHLS (15)
R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // COLL (13/28)
U' M2 U' M2 U' u2 M' E2 M' // Z-EPLL (9/37)

alternate:
U' R U' R' U R U R' // LS (8)
U' M U F R U R' U' F' M' // OLL (10/18)
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // F-PLL (19/37)

alternate:
U' R U' R' U R U R' // LS (8)
F U R U' R' F' // EO (6/14)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (15/29)
U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 // EPLL (8/37)

next: F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F R2 B2 D L2 D' B R' B U2 R'


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F R2 B2 D L2 D' B R' B U2 R'


F' L' U2 L F
U' r' D' r U' r' D r2 U' r' U r U r' 
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R

Next: R' U2 B2 L' D2 R2 B2 L B2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 B' U2


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 14, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> F' L' U2 L F
> U' r' D' r U' r' D r2 U' r' U r U r'
> R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R
> 
> Next: R' U2 B2 L' D2 R2 B2 L B2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 B' U2



y

L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U2 L // TSLE
U D R U' R' U R' U' F' U F R U R U' R' F' U' F D' U2 // TTLL

32htm and qtm. 

Next: B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' L' D F2 D B2 U' R


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jul 14, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> Next: B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' L' D F2 D B2 U' R


R U R' U2 R' D' R U R' D R2 U' R' // LS (13/13)
Fw R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U2 S' U2 // ZBLL (11/24)

Next: F2 R2 L F' D F D' R D2 R' D2 R F2 R F2 L' F2


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 15, 2021)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Next: F2 R2 L F' D F D' R D2 R' D2 R F2 R F2 L' F2


F U R U' R' F' // EO + Pair
R U R' U' R U' R' // WV
R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 (U D') R U' R' (U2 D) // PLL

NEXT: U R2 D' F2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' B U B' L R' F L' D


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 15, 2021)

Scramble: U R2 D' F2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' B U B' L R' F L' D
Method: Normal CFOP
F' U' F U' R U R'//F2L 4
U R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'//OLL
U2 l' R' F R F' R U2 r' U r U2//PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Method: WV
R' F R F' U' R' F R F'//EO
U' R U' R' U R U' R U R' U R' U' R U R U2 R2//WV
U D' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U2//PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




(I only know the top 2 btw)
Method: COLL
R' F R F' U' R' F R F'//Intuitive EO
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'//F2L 4
U2 R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U' R'//COLL
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2//EPLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Method: CFCE
F' U' F U' R U R'//F2L 4
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'//COLL
M' U M R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U2 M' U M U'//ELL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Method: CLS
R' F R F' U' R' F R F'//EO
y' R' U R U R' U R U2 R' U' R//CLS
U' D' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U2//PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Method: VLS
F' U' F U' R U' R' U' R U' R2 F' U' F U R//VLS
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U'//PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Method: OLLCP
F' U' F U' R U R'//F2L 4
U F R' F' U2 R U R' U R U' R U' R'//OLLCP
U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2//EPLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Method: ZB
R' F R F' U' R' F R F' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'//Intuitive ZBLS
U2 L' U L' U2 L' U L U' R U' L U L R' U2 L2 U'//ZBLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Method: 1LLL
F' U' F U' R U R'//F2L 4
R U2 R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F2 U2 F U//1LLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: U2 R' U2 L F2 R F2 L2 D2 R' D2 R2 B L B R2 B2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 15, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: U2 R' U2 L F2 R F2 L2 D2 R' D2 R2 B L B R2 B2



f R U R' U' f' // EO (6)
R U R' U2 R U R' // LS (7/13)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // COLL (14/27)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (7/34)

U R U R' U2 R U R' // LS (8)
F R U R' U' F' // EO (6/14)
U2 R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' // COLL (14/28)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (7/35)

U R U R' U2 R U R' // LS (8)
U2 F R U R' U' F' // EO (7/15)
U2 R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L // COLL (11/26)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (8/34)

next: F R2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 U2 D B' D' B U2 R' B R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: F R2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 U2 D B' D' B U2 R' B R'


DLP(basically ZZ-CT but it's CFOP): 30 STM
R U' R' U' R U2 M' U M U R' U' r U' r' //TOLS
R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U R2 U R2 //TTLL

ZB: 20 STM
U F' U F U2 R U R'U' F' U2 F //ZBLS
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 //ZBLL

Next: F' U B' R B R' F' R F2 L' U2 B2 R2 B2 L


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F' U B' R B R' F' R F2 L' U2 B2 R2 B2 L


I somewhat proudly present: my definitely very good solution 

F' L U F U' L' U' L' U L // definitely very good EO
R U2 R' U R U R' // Pair
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // definitely very good setup
U F' U' M' F U2 F' R U' L' U2 B // definitely very good LLS

Next: B' R F R F' B R B2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 16, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> Next: B' R F R F' B R B2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 R2


Definitely bad solution: 31 STM
U F' U2 F U F' U2 F //Definitely bad LS
U R U R' U R U2 R' //Definitely bad OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //Definitely bad PLL

Next: U' B' U2 L2 D2 F R D2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 L U2 L' B2 L


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U' B' U2 L2 D2 F R D2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 L U2 L' B2 L


26 HTM
y
U' L' U L U L D L' U' L D' L'//BLE
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'//PLL

Next: F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F' R F' R2 D B2 D2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 16, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> 26 HTM
> y
> U' L' U L U L D L' U' L D' L'//BLE
> U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'//PLL
> ...



U2 F R U R' U' F' // EO (7)
U R U R' // LS (4/11)
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // COLL (9/20)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U2 // EPLL (8/28)

NEXT: F2 D2 L' B2 L B2 U2 L B2 D2 F' U' F2 U R F'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 16, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F R U R' U' F' U R U R' // EO, LS


I like to solve it with R U' R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 16, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U R U R' // LS (4/11)


Actually, this is one of the easiest summer variation cases where you can just do U' L R U' R' U L'.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jul 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U2 F R U R' U' F' // EO (7)
> U R U R' // LS (4/11)
> U r U R' U' r' F R F' // COLL (9/20)
> M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U2 // EPLL (8/28)
> ...



U' F' U' r U' r' F2 U R U R' // CLLEO (11)
U R S' R' U R S R' U2 // L5EP (20)

Next: D2 R U2 R' D2 F' U' F' D' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 17, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> U' F' U' r U' r' F2 U R U R' // CLLEO (11)
> U R S' R' U R S R' U2 // L5EP (20)
> 
> Next: D2 R U2 R' D2 F' U' F' D' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2


U F' U' F U' R U R' // LS
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U2 R D R' U R D' R' U' R' U R U R' // PLL 
Next: D2 L U2 L' D2 L2 U2 R U' R' U B L B' U L2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jul 17, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> U F' U' F U' R U R' // LS
> U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
> R U2 R D R' U R D' R' U' R' U R U R' // PLL
> Next: D2 L U2 L' D2 L2 U2 R U' R' U B L B' U L2


R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' // Pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // EO
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // Sune
U2 R' U' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // F Perm

Next: B U2 B' R2 F R2 F' U2 F R2 D R D' R F2 U' F


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 17, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' // Pair
> U' F R U R' U' F' // EO
> U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // Sune
> U2 R' U' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // F Perm
> ...


F' U' F // LS
F R U R' U' F' // EO
U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R3 U R' U R U2 R' U' // ZBLL
Next: L' U R U' L U R B2 R' B2 L U2 L' U2 R'


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 17, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: L' U R U' L U R B2 R' B2 L U2 L' U2 R'


Pure CT, 20stm

U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // TSLE
U2 F2 r2 U' r' F r' F2 R U' R' U2 //TTLL (fite me OreKehStrah) 

Next: L' R2 B2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 R' B' L U' B' R' U2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 20, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> Pure CT, 20stm
> 
> U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // TSLE
> U2 F2 r2 U' r' F r' F2 R U' R' U2 //TTLL (fite me OreKehStrah)
> ...


F' U' F // LS, EO be damned (3)
R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL #17 (13/16)
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // Aa-PLL (10/26)

next: B2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' R B2 L2 R F2 U' R'


----------



## StrategySam (Jul 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: B2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' R B2 L2 R F2 U' R'


y U' L U L' U' L U F' U' L2 U L F // ZBLS (13)
U' R2 D' R U R' D R U R U' R' U' R // COLL (14/27)
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // EPLL (7/34)

next: U R2 B U B2 R' B U F2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2


----------



## RadicalMacaroni (Jul 21, 2021)

StrategySam said:


> y U' L U L' U' L U F' U' L2 U L F // ZBLS (13)
> U' R2 D' R U R' D R U R U' R' U' R // COLL (14/27)
> R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // EPLL (7/34)
> 
> next: U R2 B U B2 R' B U F2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2


U R U2 R' U2 F' U r' F2 r U2 F//ZBLS
R' U2 R U R' U R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U'//2GLL

Next: B' R2 B' L2 B R B' L2 B U' R U B


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 21, 2021)

Scramble: B' R2 B' L2 B R B' L2 B U' R U B
U F U R U' R' F'//EO
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U R'//TSLE
Ul' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U//TTLL/PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: U2 R U R' U F2 R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 U2 F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 29, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: U2 R U R' U F2 R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 U2 F


I got lucky lol

ZB: 19 STM
U F' U F R U' R' //ZBLS
U' R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' //ZBLL

CFOP: 24 STM
U R U' R' //LS
U R' F R S R' F' R S' //OLL 
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2 //PLL

CFOP: 29 STM
U2 R U2 R' //LS
U' S R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 S' //OLL
r' F' r F r' F' r U r U' r2 F r U' //PLL

Next: B' U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R B R' F R F2 U F


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I got lucky lol
> 
> ZB: 19 STM
> U F' U F R U' R' //ZBLS
> ...



KALL
F' U' F // LS (3)
R' F' r U R U' r' F // OCLL (8/11)
U2 F R' F R2 U R' U' F2 U' r U' r' F U' // OLLCP/A (15/26)

Alternative
F' U' F // LS (3)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R U R' U R // CLL (14/17)
M U R U R' U' M2 U R U' r' // ELL (11/28)

NEXT: F2 L2 B' L' F L' U' F' R2 U2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 B' L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F2 L2 B' L' F L' U' F' R2 U2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 B' L2


ZB: 27 STM
U F' U' F U' F R' F' R //ZBLS
U F' U' R' F R S' R U' B R' F' R B' U R' f U //comical ZBLL

Next: U L2 F2 R' F L' F R2 B2 L' D2 R F2 L' F2 D2 B2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 2, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> ZB: 27 STM
> U F' U' F U' F R' F' R //ZBLS
> U F' U' R' F R S' R U' B R' F' R B' U R' f U //comical ZBLL
> 
> Next: U L2 F2 R' F L' F R2 B2 L' D2 R F2 L' F2 D2 B2 R2



F R' F' R // EO (4)
U2 R U' R' U R U' // LS (7/11)
M' U2 R2' F R F' R U2 r' U' // COLL (10/21)

NEXT: U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 R' U B' U R' U' B U2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 2, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 R' U B' U R' U' B U2


// Heise style LSLL
U F' U' F // EO
U R U R' U' R U' R' // AB4c
L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L // AB3c
R' U' L D2 L' U L D2 M // Solve


// Well I wanted to do CFOP...
R U' R' U' y' R' U R U' R' U' R // AB3c through the art of luck
U F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R // ZBLL because this 3 cycle is ridiculous

// Another Heise style one
R' F R F' // EO differently
R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U R' // AB3c3e
U L' E2 L U' L' E2 L // Edges
R2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2 R2 // Corners

// ZZ-CT
R' F R F' // EO
R U2 R D R' U R D' R2 // TSLE
U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R U R' 
U2 // TTLL

// A thing
U2 F R' F2 U' F U R2 U' R' // L5C and I happen to solve FR
S U2 R' U' R U R U S' R U' R' // ELL

// Good for OH
U2 F' U2 F // CPEO
R U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U // 2GLSLL

Next: R2 U' L2 D L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L' F2 R' F' R F' L'


----------



## Timona (Jun 2, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: R2 U' L2 D L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L' F2 R' F' R F' L'


U R U' R' U // Setup
R' F R F' U R U R' U' R' F R F' // VLS
U' M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U' // PLL

r U R' U R U2 r' U2 // idk what this is
U' R2' U2' R2 U' R2' U R2 U' R2' U' R2 U' // TTLL

F U R U' R' F' // EO
R' F R U R U' R' F' R U R' // CLS
U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' // PLL

U F2 L' B L' B L2 F2 U2 R U2 R' F2 L' B2 L F2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jun 2, 2022)

Timona said:


> U F2 L' B L' B L2 F2 U2 R U2 R' F2 L' B2 L F2


U2 r U' R U R U r' // ZBLS
U R' U2 R U R' U R // OLL
U2 x y R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 // PLL

Next : R' F' R L' U2 L F' U' R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 F2 D


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 2, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 R' U B' U R' U' B U2


setup into ZZ-C

U F' U' F // EO
U L R U' R' U L' // OLS
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U' // PLL
19stm

Next: U' L2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 B' D2 R2 U2 B' D' F' D R B D2 L2

edit: I am a fool and did not reply to the most recent post


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2022)

v achyutan: U' L2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 B' D2 R2 U2 B' D' F' D R B D2 L2

U R U' R' U2 F' U F U F R' F' R
R U R' (U R U' R')3 R U' R'
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U

swagrid: R' F' R L' U2 L F' U' R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 F2 D

U' F' U' F U2 F R' F' R
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U'

Next: B' R2 D' F2 R' U2 R2 B D' F2 L B2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R'


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 2, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Next: B' R2 D' F2 R' U2 R2 B D' F2 L B2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R'


uhhh that's a regular scramble not a LSLL scramble. But while we're at it - ZZ-CT 45stm

x2 B' F' U' F R2 D' // EOCross
U L' U L R' U R // 1st pair
U2 L' U' L2 U L' // 2nd pair
D' L' U' L D // 3rd pair
R U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R // TSLE
R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 // TTLL

Next: L2 F L2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L' U2 L U F2 U2 F'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 2, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> uhhh that's a regular scramble not a LSLL scramble. But while we're at it - ZZ-CT 45stm
> 
> x2 B' F' U' F R2 D' // EOCross
> U L' U L R' U R // 1st pair
> ...


What do you mean Swagrid? It's obviously a pseudo-LSLL scramble transformed by a x2 B' F' U' F R2 D' U L' U L R' U R U2 L' U' L2 U L' D' L' U' L D. Can't believe you didn't know better...

Anyway, heise is fun, right?
M' U R U' r' // EO preserving block making block
U R U' R' U2 R U R U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L' R2 // AB3c but it cancels into its own 3 cycle

My best LSLL yet I think

Next: R U2 R' U2 F' U2 F U R U' R' U' F' U F U2 R U R' U F' U F R U2 R' U' F' U' F R U2 R'


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 2, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> What do you mean Swagrid? It's obviously a pseudo-LSLL scramble transformed by a x2 B' F' U' F R2 D' U L' U L R' U R U2 L' U' L2 U L' D' L' U' L D. Can't believe you didn't know better...
> 
> Anyway, heise is fun, right?
> M' U R U' r' // EO preserving block making block
> ...



U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' // LS (7)
R' U' r' F R' F' r // CLL (7/14)
U M' U2 M U M' U M U' M' U M // ELL (12/26)

NEXT: R B2 L D2 R' U2 F2 R D2 R2 F2 D' F D F L' R U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 3, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R B2 L D2 R' U2 F2 R D2 R2 F2 D' F D F L' R U


ZB: 22 STM
F' U2 F U R U2 R' U' R U R' //ZBLS
y R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' //ZBLL

Intuitive: 31 STM
R U' R' U' R U R' U R U R' //tripod block
y' U2 R' U' R //insert edge
U R D R' U' R D' R' U R D R' U2 R D' R' //commutator finish

Next: U2 R B U' B2 R B U B2 U R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 3, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> ZB: 22 STM
> F' U2 F U R U2 R' U' R U R' //ZBLS
> y R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' //ZBLL
> 
> ...


U F' L' U2 L F U2 R U' R' // EOLS (10)
R2' D' R U' R' D R U R // COLL (9/19)
M2 U2 M U' M2 U' M2 U' M // EPLL (9/28)

NEXT: R2 U' F B2 L B L' F' R F2 R2 U F2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 3, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R2 U' F B2 L B L' F' R F2 R2 U F2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2


Ok, well you can't expect me to solve pseudo-LSLL scrambles like that...
I'll just use CFOP to reach LSLL and then we go from there

( x2 L R2 D' L D2 L D2 // Cross
U' L U2 L' F' L F L' // Pair #1
U2 R U' R' L U' L' // Pair #2
R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // Pair #3 )

U2 F' U F // EO preserving block
U R U R' // AB2c1t1e
U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R r' F R' F' r R // Conjugated ZBLL
U' R' // Fix

Next: F2 D F2 D' L2 D U F2 L' U2 L F' D' F' L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 3, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> F2 D F2 D' L2 D U F2 L' U2 L F' D' F' L2


25 STM:
F' U' F R U' R' U R U R' //ZBLS
R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R U R' //ZBLL

24 STM:
F' U F U' F' U' F //EO+tripod
R U R' U' R U R' U' //another tripod
R2 U' L' U R' U' L U R' //commutator

Next: R2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 L' D F L' U F


----------



## Timona (Jun 3, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 L' D F L' U F


31 STM
R U' R' // Setup
U' R U R' F R' F' R2 U2 R2 F R F' // VLS
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL

26STM
R U' R' y' r' U' r U2 M U' M' // VHLS
L U2 L' U2 R' U L U' L' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL

30STM
R U' R2 F R F' // F2L 4
r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' // OLL
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL

*Next: R U2 F U' R' F' L' U' R B2 R B2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 R2*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 3, 2022)

Timona said:


> *R U2 F U' R' F' L' U' R B2 R B2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 R2*


U2 R U2 R' y L' U2 L2 U L' U L U2 L2 U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L

NEXT: B' U2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 D2 L U' F U2 B' U B L2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 5, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: B' U2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 D2 L U' F U2 B' U B L2



U2 F' U F U F' U F2 R' F' R // LS

f R U R' U' // OLL

y x U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

NEXT: U' F2 L' F L2 F' L' U R2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U2


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 5, 2022)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U' F2 L' F L2 F' L' U R2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U2


f' L' U' L U f // EO
U R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U2 R' // OLS
U' R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U // PLL

Next: R' B2 R2 L U L' U B R B2 L U2 R' L2 B2 L U2 R'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 5, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> f' L' U' L U f // EO
> U R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U2 R' // OLS
> U' R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U // PLL
> 
> Next: R' B2 R2 L U L' U B R B2 L U2 R' L2 B2 L U2 R'


// I need a name for this
F' U2 L' U L F // EOPair
U' R U2 R' // Setup to CPS(quare)
U R U' L' U R' U' L U R U2 R' // CPS(quare) (badly because no algs yet)
U r U r' U' R U' R' U2 r U r' U // Solve (haven't got a name for this step)

Next: R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L' D2 R' D2 U2 F2 U' F U F' U2 L' D2


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 5, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L' D2 R' D2 U2 F2 U' F U F' U2 L' D2


If we can't gen new algs on the spot
U F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' R U R' // setup
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // that cp set wasn't genned let's try again
R' F' U' F U' R2 U R2 U R F' U F U // LLS

if we can gen new algs on the spot

U F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' R U R' // setup
U' R U' R' U' R' L F R F' R' L' U' F' U F R U' // LLS

NEXT: U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' U' F' R2 F2 R


----------



## Silky (Jun 6, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> NEXT: U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' U' F' R2 F2 R



F' U F U' R U2 R' U' // EO Pair (8)
R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 R U' R' F2 D F2 // LS (12)
r U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L2 x' U2 // LL (10)

Guess the method 

NEXT: R2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 F U2 F R2 F' U F D B2 D'


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 7, 2022)

Silky said:


> Guess the method
> 
> NEXT: R2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 F U2 F R2 F' U F D B2 D'


gotta be some funky tripod stuff


y // EO
U' L' U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // TSLE/OLS
l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F2 // PLL

Next: U2 R' F2 R F2 U2 L R F' L' F R' U


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 13, 2022)

y U' L' U2 L U' L' U L //LS
U2 r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U M' //OLL
R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R //PLL
U' //AUF

Next: U' R2 B2 D B' U B' U' B' D' B R2


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> U' R2 B2 D B' U B' U' B' D' B R2


y
U L' U2 L U' // setup
L F L' U2 L' U2 L F' // OLS
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL

I just keep getting OLS cases I know shees

Next: *F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U' F2 U2 L' U F2 L' F' L' U F*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 13, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> I just keep getting OLS cases I know shees


that's a personality trait


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 23, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> y
> U L' U2 L U' // setup
> L F L' U2 L' U2 L F' // OLS
> U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
> ...


R U' R' // pair LS (3)
U2 F' L' U2 L F // EO (6/9)
R U2 R' // insert LS (3/12)
U R U R' U R U2 // COLL (7/19)
R S2' R2 U' R2 S2' R2 // EPLL (7/26)

Next: L F2 L' B U B' U F R2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 B L2 F' U2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 23, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R U' R' // pair LS (3)
> U2 F' L' U2 L F // EO (6/9)
> R U2 R' // insert LS (3/12)
> U R U R' U R U2 // COLL (7/19)
> ...


U R U2 R' U F' L' U' L F
L U L' U L U2 L'
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U2

next: R2 U L2 D R2 D' L2 D' L2 F' U2 F L2 D R2 U' R2


----------



## Timona (Jun 23, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: R2 U L2 D R2 D' L2 D' L2 F' U2 F L2 D R2 U' R2


CFOP
U' y L' U L U' L' U L2 U L'U L U2 L' // Cancelled Sune
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL

U' R U R' U' F R' F' R // 4th pair
L' R U R' U R U' R' U2 L U' R U2 R' U // ZBLL

*Next: R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 R U R2 B2 D2 R B2 R' *


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 24, 2022)

Timona said:


> CFOP
> U' y L' U L U' L' U L2 U L'U L U2 L' // Cancelled Sune
> U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
> 
> ...



R U2 R' U2 R // LS (5)
U R' U' R U' R' U // OCLL (7/12)
r' F R F' r U2 R' U R U2 R' // Jb-PLL (11/23)

NEXT: R F U R2 U' F' U' B R2 F' B2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 R


----------



## Timona (Jun 24, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R F U R2 U' F' U' B R2 F' B2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 R


That is a very interesting J-Perm

VLS
F U R U' R' F' U' // Last Pair
R' F R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U' F' // VLS
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' // PLL
34STM

ZB
U B' R' U' R U B R U R' // ZBLS
L2 D' R' B2 R' D2 L' D R2 D2 L' U2 // ZBLL
22STM

1LLL
U' R U R2 F R F' R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U F2 r U r' F U2 // 1LLL
21 STM

*Next: F2 L2 D' B' R B' R L2 U L2 U R2 U R2 D B2 U' L2*


----------



## bulkocuber (Jun 24, 2022)

Timona said:


> That is a very interesting J-Perm


It's just lefty Niklas (or whatever you want to call it), L' U R U' L U R', cancelled into sune.
Probably one of the easiest algs to come up with, assuming you know Niklas and sune, which are usually beginner method's algs.


----------



## hyn (Jun 24, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: F2 L2 D' B' R B' R L2 U L2 U R2 U R2 D B2 U' L2*


F' U' F //EO
U R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' //setup and wv
U L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2

Next: L F D R' D' F' R' U2 B2 D2 R F2 D2 B2 R


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 25, 2022)

hydynn said:


> L F D R' D' F' R' U2 B2 D2 R F2 D2 B2 R


F' U' L' U L F // EO
U R U2 R' y' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' y R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CPS, I haven't genned them yet so this is very suboptimal
R' U R U2 R U2 R U R' U R2 U R' U R2 U' // TLS

Next: B L F2 B' U2 F R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R B2 L' B2


----------



## Timona (Jun 25, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: B L F2 B' U2 F R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R B2 L' B2


Just a bunch of LS tricks

VLS
F R U R' U' F' U' // Pair
R'U'F R F' R'U R // VLS
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL

CLS
U R' D' r U r' D R // EOLE
U' L U' R U L' U' R' // CLS
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' // PLL

HLS0
U' R U' R' U // Setup
y U' L' U L U F U R U' R' U' F' L' U' L // HLS0 but I mirrored the alg
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2
(If you know what HLS0 is, cheers to you)

*Next: R U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R' D2 B2 L' B U B2 U' R' B R' U *


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 26, 2022)

Timona said:


> R U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R' D2 B2 L' B U B2 U' R' B R' U


// CLS - not what I was trying to do...
F' U F2 U R U' R' F' // EO + E-layer
L U' R U L' U' R' // CLS w/ orientation commutator
U x L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L' // PLL

// This is what I was trying to do, with help from the batch solver to gen the corner solution for the AB3e
F' U L' U L F // EO (6/6)
U R2 @ U R' U R // DR (6/12)
D R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 // AB3e (10/22)

@ = U' S' U2 S U' // 3e insertion (5-2/25)

Final solution:
F' U L' U L F U R2 U' S' U2 S R' U R D R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 // 25 STM


Next: U2 F L2 F2 U2 F U2 F L2 F' U R U B' R B R2


----------



## Timona (Jul 5, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: U2 F L2 F2 U2 F U2 F L2 F' U R U B' R B R2


~ZZ~
U R U R U2 F R F' U2 R2 // ZBLS
U' R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2 R' F // ZBLL

~CFOP~
R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U F U R U' R' F' // OLL
R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL

~A Thing~
U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 F R F' // EOLS but I got OLL skip
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U' // PLL

*Next: R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F L2 F' D2 B2 D' R D' R D2 U2 B2*


----------



## Brest (Aug 7, 2022)

Timona said:


> Next: R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F L2 F' D2 B2 D' R D' R D2 U2 B2



U2 B' R' U' R2 U R' B
U' F U R' U' R F' U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2

Next: U2 D B L B2 D2 R F' D2 B R2 D' F U F2


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 7, 2022)

Brest said:


> Next: U2 D B L B2 D2 R F' D2 B R2 D' F U F2


r U' r' U2 r U r' R U R' // ZBLS
R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // OLL Cancellation to Ua Perm

Next: R U2 B U' B2 R F' R2 D2 F D2 F D2 B' D2 B2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 7, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> r U' r' U2 r U r' R U R' // ZBLS
> R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // OLL Cancellation to Ua Perm
> 
> Next: R U2 B U' B2 R F' R2 D2 F D2 F D2 B' D2 B2


Last one's kinda spicy...

// CFOP //
U' R U R' U' y L' U L2 U L F' L' F U' L' // LS cancelling into OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL

// EO first (ZZ) //
U F' U L' U L F // EO
U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' // OLS
U' R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 U D // PLL

// Corners first (zipper) //
U' R U F' r U R' U' r' F R U2 r U R' U' M2 U R U' R' U' M' // L5C cancelling into EO (very suboptimal)
U R' U R' S2 R2 U' R2 S2 R2 U R' U' // Solve
// idk what I'm doing

// A very spicy LSLL ft. "1LLS" //
U F' U L' U L F // EO
U' R U R' U R U R2 D' R U R' D U L U' R U L' U' // Square + edges cancelling into comm to get AB3c that cancels into another comm (basically 1LLS), surprisingly ergonomic

Next: L' U2 R B' U B' R' B2 U2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 7, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: L' U2 R B' U B' R' B2 U2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2


This is a bit funky lol

U F R U R' U' F' // EO
U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // tripod block
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // don't like this case lol let's try another one
l' U' l U l F' l' F U2// end solve

NEXT: D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 L D2 B' L B R' B2 R'


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 3, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> NEXT: D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 L D2 B' L B R' B2 R'


necroposting myself because I like this thread lmoa

f R U R' U' f' // EO
U2 R' D' R U R' D R // CPLS
U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U // 2GLL

NEXT: R U' B U D2 F2 L F2 D2 B' U2 R2 F R2 F' U


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 4, 2022)

CFOP
y' R' U2' R U R' U' R//4th pair
U' S U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R S'//OLL
U' R' U R' U' R3 U' R' U R U R2'//PLL
OO Ub Perm again








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





tps spam I mean also CFOP:
R' F R F' R U' R' U R U' R'//4th pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'//OLL
U2' M2' U M U2' M' U M2' U'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net






Next: U F' U2 F R U R' U F' U' F R U' R' U2 F' U2 F U R U R' U R U R' F' U' F U2 R U R'


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 4, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: U F' U2 F R U R' U F' U' F R U' R' U2 F' U2 F U R U R' U R U R' F' U' F U2 R U R'


Let's do something fresh with it 

U F U R U' R' F' // EO
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U // setup
U2 R' U' F U' R2 U R2 U R U R U' R' F' U' // end

NEXT: F' D2 B R2 D2 F' U2 L2 B' F2 R U L D2 L' B' R' B2


----------



## Nevan J (Oct 4, 2022)

U F' U' F U' R U R' // LS
U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // OLL
U2 R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' // PLL

Next: R2 D B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U' F' R B F' U' B' U' R2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 4, 2022)

R U2' R' U R U' R'//4th pair
U r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r//OLL
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' U'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: U F' U F U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U F' U' F U' F' U2 F U' R U R' F' U F U2 R U' R'


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 4, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: U F' U F U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U F' U' F U' F' U2 F U' R U R' F' U F U2 R U' R'


y' U R' U R U2 R' U' R //LAST SLOT 

U2 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 //OLL 

U' x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' F //PLL 


Nex: R F R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 D' B2 D L2 R' U' F'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 5, 2022)

U' R U R' U R' D' r U r' D R2 U' R' U' R U' R'//LS+EO+OCLL
U2' R' F R f' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 U R' S U2'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: U2 B2 L' R' D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U B R' B' U L2 R B2


----------

